# Dragon Age III : Inquisition



## Alok (Sep 17, 2012)

*Dragon Age III: Inquisition.* 

Officially announced today for late 2013. Here what Bioware said > 


			
				BIOWARE said:
			
		

> 1. Next game will be called Dragon Age III : Inquisition.
> 
> 2. We won't be talking about the story of game today. Though you can make some guesses from the title.
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

Lets hope this one won't dissapoint me. Anyways great news for me.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like Bioware is getting just too much scolding for making shitty games. 
*BioWare's "increasingly toxic" forum repels Dragon Age writer David Gaider*


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2013)

Hmmm...this makes me want to play the original DAO again - never got to the end of it, I think.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

I have completed DAO more than 4 times with all DLCs.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2013)

I am not surprised - the game is highly addictive. I had to pause a lot, but I didn't mind. And I needed a lot of potions too! I think I read a lot of the things that got entered into my Codex. I don't even remember why I stopped playing. It could be because I started playing World of Warcraft just then.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Well then I guess you need to start the game again.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2013)

That I do. BTW, should I get The Awakening expansion? It is Rs 400 on Origin, which is okay, but I will get it only if it is good.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah its pretty good. I guess you should get the Ultimate Edition, it would cost you less and will contain all the DLCs till date.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2013)

The best story in any game i have played so far : Dragon Age Origins..
hands down..
I almost shed tears in the end


----------



## satyanjoy (Jan 12, 2013)

DAO has lots of epic moment


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Guys this not DAO discussion thread its DA3 discussion thread. If you guys want to discuss DAO there is a separate thread for that. 
And I am sorry that I have also discussed DAO here.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

i know this is the Inquisition thread, and i am extremely sorry for going off topic[gameranand and mods, i'm too lazy to find the proper thread  ].. 

I played Origins. 
Its the Only RPG game i had played and my third game after getting the PS3 two years back. 
I have not played any other RPG simply because i was afraid that those would mess up the aura that Origins had on me and would not live upto its expectations. the world the characters and the fights, i still remember today as vividly as if it were only yesterday. 

hats off to the devs.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i know this is the Inquisition thread, and i am extremely sorry for going off topic[gameranand and mods, i'm too lazy to find the proper thread  ]..
> 
> I played Origins.
> Its the Only RPG game i had played and my third game after getting the PS3 two years back.
> ...



Here you go
Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Here you go
> Dragon Age: Origins



I want gray-wardens back online with DICE, DAO was too good, Awkng was a bit icing , DA2 only got me combat chorigraphy and Isabella to love about the game. DA 3 must shoot me in the damn face with something Bioware deserves to re-imbibe maybe from NWN.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I used to think that Bioware are great developers and they were but now they are hollow really.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I used to think that Bioware are great developers and they were but now they are hollow really.



So true...I remember how bioware made me play NWN HOU 32 TIMES! i had 32 different characters in them for each  playthrough and each was so different from the other and so was the game experience, where has gone that kind of versatality? Bioware never veered to open-world and yet so powerful elements it had, i do hate Bethesda for this somewhat, too much world in your hand kind of ruins your patience but they have show remarkable variance in self-evolving gameplay.

Whatever Inquistion has in its sack, i think it wont be enough to hit a game-changer star mark. I am Bored with RPG's not because Bioware stopped thinking sideways, i am bored because games like Borderlands 2 are there and eve FarCry3 has learned to evolve being an FPS and getting scores in Role playing sub sectors and bioware  is STUCK with all that mind?? Cmon Bioware, bring forth your dragons, do a justice to the name. DICE wont roll until you throw it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2013)

OT: But Imagine a RPG with the story co-developed by Chris Metzen, the gameplay and environment by Bethesda Softworks (Same team behind skyrim and oblivion), Charecter interactions and dialogue by Bioware, Graphics engine by Crytek and published by Ubisoft and distributed by Valve (via awesome steam sales)


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't want to imagine it would be a messy game.


----------



## satyanjoy (Jan 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> OT: But Imagine a RPG with the story co-developed by Chris Metzen, the gameplay and environment by Bethesda Softworks (Same team behind skyrim and oblivion), Charecter interactions and dialogue by Bioware, Graphics engine by Crytek and published by Ubisoft and distributed by Valve (via awesome steam sales)



Why ubisoft,we need 2k/rockstar to publish


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> OT: But Imagine a RPG with the story co-developed by Chris Metzen, the gameplay and environment by Bethesda Softworks (Same team behind skyrim and oblivion), Charecter interactions and dialogue by Bioware, Graphics engine by Crytek and published by Ubisoft and distributed by Valve (via awesome steam sales)



In another thread i portrayed some hypothesis on how Crysis 4 could release being such a mix* as above *but later thought it would be better idea to have "Angry Birds" on Crytek Engine. And ubisoft seriously no, they have just started to learn to get out of their POP/AC box


----------



## Akira (Dec 20, 2013)

So, we finally know quite a bit about the gameplay and the environment. Hell, u can play as Qunari too, this time. They have almost built it to a point where u can play through the story, but it'll still be releasing late next year 
More details:
The Beauty and Brutality of Dragon Age: Inquisition - IGN


----------



## gameranand (Dec 22, 2013)

Akira said:


> So, we finally know quite a bit about the gameplay and the environment. Hell, u can play as Qunari too, this time. They have almost built it to a point where u can play through the story, but it'll still be releasing late next year
> More details:
> The Beauty and Brutality of Dragon Age: Inquisition - IGN



Quite old story. Already read it some months ago.  Even after reading it I wasn't convinced that it would be nice game. Its simply because they said that it would be more like DA2 which wasn't good enough for me. Too easy, less variables, choices don't matter much, and not so good gameplay. The only good thing in the game was that the fight were fun to watch.


----------



## rst (Dec 28, 2013)

Waiting for dragon age 3

I liked its both previous parts.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2013)

Love the art style, the only reason I'm going to get this game day one


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Love the art style, the only reason I'm going to get this game day one



How  ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> How  ?


Purchase, duh. Though it also depends on how EA is planning to price the thing, which is what I'm worried about.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Purchase, duh. *Though it also depends on how EA is planning to price the thing, which is what I'm worried about.*



The Pricing will be Rs.3,499,Dead sure about that.
Even though im hyped about DA3,I'll Jack Sparrow this till Origin Christmas sale
Sorry Bioware


----------



## gameranand (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The Pricing will be Rs.3,499,Dead sure about that.
> Even though im hyped about DA3,I'll Jack Sparrow this till Origin Christmas sale
> Sorry Bioware



I recently purchased DAO Ultimate Edition, even thought I don't know if I'll play that game ever again because game was damn good and I enjoyed it too much, but the price more than 1K is unacceptable to me, no matter how much I love the game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2014)

*You can hate your lover in Dragon Age: Inquisition*


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks good but too flashy TBH.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah true, but I think we should wait for some extended gameplay preview which gives us a better look inside, before drawing any conclusions. As for me, I'm hopeful that it'll be better than or at least as good as Origins.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Yeah true, but I think we should wait for some extended gameplay preview which gives us a better look inside, before drawing any conclusions. As for me, I'm hopeful that it'll be better than or at least as good as Origins.



that is all we require 

PS: Is your avatar siegfried from witcher ? He looks strangely familiar


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 24, 2014)

^^Yeah, much to my surprise, you're absolutely right. It's Siegfried. Thought nobody will recognize him.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

^^Thats from Witcher 1 na??? The one from that unit (I forgot the name of) whom we met in sewers

Also... waiting for some gameplay trailers... hoping this one to be better than DA2 (plz god)


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^Thats from Witcher 1 na??? The one from that unit (I forgot the name of) whom we met in sewers


Order of the Flaming Rose.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep.. that.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 24, 2014)

How big are Dragon age series World as compare to fallout 3 and Skyrim ? Last year i planned to start dragon age series after completing Skyrim , 13 months have been passed and i haven't completed its Main story yet .


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

in terms of story, dragon age origins >>>>>>>>>>>>> skyrim
the main point is, dragon age is a very linear game in terms of gameplay.. you dont have open world freedom like skyrim, but in terms of story and actual impact of your decisions, dragon age is quite the opposite and vastly non linear.. whereas in skyrim, your actions have little to no impact..
Also, the charecters in origins are very memorable, they feel much much more humanly than the ones in skyrim


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

Skyrim>>> F3~DA:O in terms of world/map


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Skyrim>>> F3~DA:O



Thats a novice judgement buddy, on what ground are u judging ?
Gameplay ? They offer vastly different kind of gameplay, Skyrim is an open world RPG whereas Dragon age is a tactical turn based RPG.. Its not right to compare them together on this basis..
Graphics  ? Come on, Skyrim came out on 2011, Dragon age on 2009, what did you expect ? although I admit, DA:O graphics was quite crap for it's time as well..
Story ? Dragon age obliterates most other RPGs in this department..AFAIK, only Witcher series and some other games come very very close.. Skyrim's story was quite dissapointing to me, Id say Morrowind has a much better story than all ES IV and V

And buddy, my name is Nerevarine.. Im a huge elder scrolls fan starting from ES III : Morrowind .. so im not biased towards Dragon age by any means, just stating the facts


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

^^You missed "in terms of map" ?
Your name is Nerevarine... so? If I change my name to Chuck Norris does that mean I will become  a huge fan of his?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

in terms of map ? wat ?
I already said Dragon age isnt meant to be an open world game, tell me.. how many linear type games have you seen with extremely huge maps ? (Crysis 1 excluded)..

Check this, a witcher 3 dev compared W3 with skyrim


> I don't think this was an issue in our previous games, so I don't see why it should be an issue in Wild Hunt. We've made sure the game feels balanced at all times. *We love Skyrim and we’re huge fans, but this is a different game. Skyrim was an out-and-out open-world game, while ours is a story-driven game that unfolds in an open-world scenario. The priorities of both games are very different.*


FYI, Witcher resembles more of Dragon age than Skyrim..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

Umm I just said that the area available to scout is more in skyrim as compared to DAO. I never said anything more. I know that DA:O is different in this aspect bcoz it follows a linear storyline (even though there may be different character related outcomes based on our decisions ). So thats that.

And when did I mentioned anything regarding Witcher series here? 

I have played DA:O 3 times and Skyrim (1.4k hours). Played Witcher 1 only, not the 2nd one yet. Even played F3 with all DLCs and FNV with all DLCs having around 1.5K hrs combined.

And I have no idea why are you thinking that I'm linking things here wrongly.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, you are right .. Dragon age did reuse maps but no worries  DA III is promised to be 4 times as big as origins


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2014)

Hehe... when it come to DA series, I really dont care about the map... I just want it to be good, at least at the level DA:O was. Not like DA2. That was a failure imo.
I just want it to have a rock solid plot with kickass charaters like that guy (forgot the name... Alsastar or something.... he was a warrior class character who used to flirt a bit  )


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 24, 2014)

yep, very memorable characters especially Morrigan and Zevran


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2014)

iittopper said:


> How big are Dragon age series World as compare to fallout 3 and Skyrim ? Last year i planned to start dragon age series after completing Skyrim , 13 months have been passed and i haven't completed its Main story yet .



Allow me to shed some light on this subject. I have played and completed DAO 6-9 times, don't exactly remember how many exactly.

DAO is a Story Driven maps with some limited interaction with the world and the map, however Skyrim is a Open world RPG. In Skyrim, you can go to a village and wipe it out clean, DAO won't let you do that, it have limitations and specific choices which changes the course of the game as you progress. Also you can't really compare the maps of these games, as for game time, Skyrim can last you 1000+ hrs for a single playthrough, DAO will last more or less 150 hrs to complete it with each and every side quest and all.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 24, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Allow me to shed some light on this subject. I have played and completed DAO 6-9 times, don't exactly remember how many exactly.
> 
> DAO is a Story Driven maps with some limited interaction with the world and the map, however Skyrim is a Open world RPG. In Skyrim, you can go to a village and wipe it out clean, DAO won't let you do that, it have limitations and specific choices which changes the course of the game as you progress. Also you can't really compare the maps of these games, as for game time, Skyrim can last you 1000+ hrs for a single playthrough, DAO will last more or less 150 hrs to complete it with each and every side quest and all.



thanks . So it has linear gameplay like Witcher series ? Well as long as story is interesting , I will enjoy it . Will buy it during Summer sale .


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 24, 2014)

Witcher, skyrim and dragon age are totally different. Why are we even comparing??
And hope DA3 will be more solid in story department like origins and have combat visuals like that of DA2. Waiting

Completed origins 2 times and DA 2 once. Lost the DA2 saves. Will start again to import


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2014)

iittopper said:


> thanks . So it has linear gameplay like Witcher series ? Well as long as story is interesting , I will enjoy it . Will buy it during Summer sale .



Gameplay is totally different from Wither series. In Witcher you are a lone wolf and in DAO you have 3 party members which you have to control as well, you can pause in combat any time to review the environment and your tactics and can act accordingly, its completely different experience from Witcher, you can't really compare their gameplay, storywise also I find DAO better than Witcher 1.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 8, 2014)

Dragon Age 3: Inquisition Details on Skyhold, Inquisition Progression, and Post-Game Content


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Dragon Age 3: Inquisition Details on Skyhold, Inquisition Progression, and Post-Game Content



Hmm...Interesting. I am slowly falling for it, but I must remember that its Bioware and EA combination.


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Dragon Age 3: Inquisition Details on Skyhold, Inquisition Progression, and Post-Game Content



Hopes +1


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 10, 2014)

From the ashes and bones I command you to rise.

All right necromancing apart, is no one interested in this game anymore?? After the latest trailer what are your views?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 10, 2014)

^^ da ftw


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2014)

Thats the empress of orlais !


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

Some off screen Dragon Age Inquisition footage.:

? - Vìdeo Dailymotion


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 3, 2014)

DRAGON AGE: INQUISITION BRINGING BACK LELIANA


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

alienempire said:


> DRAGON AGE: INQUISITION BRINGING BACK LELIANA



Saw it few days ago on the official site. Good move though.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 3, 2014)

Last leliana looked much better and *otter!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Last leliana looked much better and *otter!!



True. This one looks different like a butcher or something as compared to previous Leliana.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gameplay looks awesome


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks very flashy TBH. Not sure if I buy it before or not, seems like Bioware won't let me be legit gamer.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 11, 2014)

it will take much more than "game is flashy" to make me "not play" this game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> it will take much more than "game is flashy" to make me "not play" this game



I didn't said that I won't play it. I said I might not buy it.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Jul 23, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition delayed to Nov. 18


----------



## gameranand (Jul 23, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition delayed to Nov. 18



I just hope that its worth the delay. I ain't buying it before playing in any case. Got sour mouth with DA2.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition delayed to Nov. 18



Man again a delay, ****....


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 25, 2014)

Better to have a bug free game late than to have with a nest early.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 5, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition: Tons of New Info Shared on Gameplay, Companions, Story and More


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition: Tons of New Info Shared on Gameplay, Companions, Story and More



Nice info there. Thanks for share.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Better to have a bug free game late than to have with a nest early.



They should've STFU until they know the game's ready, like you know, how CDPR does. Or give like Q3, Q4 instead of specific date. Giving false release dates to get people up on the hype-train and delaying is horsesh*t. 

They did that with Arkham Knight and I was pissed so bad, but they moved up the release of Middle-earth, so my being pissed died down. :>


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> They should've STFU until they know the game's ready, like you know, how CDPR does. Or give like Q3, Q4 instead of specific date. Giving false release dates to get people up on the hype-train and delaying is horsesh*t.
> 
> They did that with Arkham Knight and I was pissed so bad, but they moved up the release of Middle-earth, so my being pissed died down. :>



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 6, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> They should've STFU until they know the game's ready, like you know, how CDPR does. Or give like Q3, Q4 instead of specific date. Giving false release dates to get people up on the hype-train and delaying is horsesh*t.
> 
> They did that with Arkham Knight and I was pissed so bad, but they moved up the release of Middle-earth, so my being pissed died down. :>



Dude, first of all, we should all get a perspective on this. For a start, when a publisher announces a release date of a product, its based on the closure of the underlying project. We can only assume that through the big complicated life-cycle process of the whole project, the product has passed the integration, Quality gates, fulfilled the SQA and requirement metrics. We are the end users , based on our expectation the performance of the product will be conceived and designed. 

Now this decision of business system is agreed upon the fact that the specifications of the required product is analyzed and validated against a certain set of inputs from user or say customers who expect the product, simply to be what they like it to be.  

When a game is made, you can imagine the variables and sets of probable expectation but you certainly can not predict the absolute requirement, because its a game, you can not explicitly have a standardized, pre-defined collection of conventionally structured documented source of expectation from where the inputs are coming.

 All the iterations of SLM, like initiation, resource planning, design/coding, risk assessment, mitigation, are subjects of a theory based on past releases, its acceptance and a sophisticated trend of growing technology and future aspects of gaming. Simply put, we have never went to EA and told them, '' well now, make this game exactly like THIS"..and handed a contractual business approval..

So what we get is a provisional time windows when a game will be released, because the whole thing is characterized by constant change, progress and feedback, hence the alpha beta too, but before that, its also a significantly big process that constantly simulated by change. 

No publisher would like to procrastinate a release date, it would mean a huge setback for the project, restructuring, burning down charts to ashes and starting anew. Heavy toll on developers, enormous pressure on High level designers, its a tortuously complex thing. Also they get all these bashing from us even when we don't know what we want and we get to blame guys who try give something to us which we may like or may not.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 6, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> So what we get is a *provisional time window*s when a game will be released, because the whole thing is characterized by constant change, progress and feedback, hence the alpha beta too, but before that, its also a significantly big process that constantly simulated by change.



There, we should've got that, say Q4 '14. Instead what we got was October 8. But still, the delay's only like a month so not a big deal unlike ANOTHER game delay, Evolve. Pfft.


----------



## Alok (Aug 12, 2014)

Wth they didn't included swimming for an open world game. Not good for a modern game. 
Probably they don't have idea of how fantastic a water dragon battle can be.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2014)

Alok said:


> Wth they didn't included swimming for an open world game. Not good for a modern game.
> Probably they don't have idea of how fantastic a water dragon battle can be.



Well, lets hope it would be as good as they are saying.


----------



## Alok (Aug 12, 2014)

It would be good if they aren't attempting gameplay like DMC and story like 100m race again.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 22, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition Combat Q&A


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 7, 2014)

How Dragon Age: Inquisition is crafted from lore

How Dragon Age: Inquisition carries the story onto next gen


----------



## gameranand (Sep 7, 2014)

This Mike Laidlaw guys basically fcked up the DAO series for good now giving noobish interview everywhere.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dragon Age series was never fcked up. The Dragon Age 2 was lil underwhelming because its predecessor gave birth to a hype the size of Alps. IT WAS still better than some totally-screwed up, badly written, poorly acted , equipped with mediocre combat/magic/inventory/character progress/junk NPC /items/quests RPG, online RPG and and MMORPG titles still laid over the internet that SUCKED BALLS!! The inquisition will rip all critics apart.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> This Mike Laidlaw guys basically fcked up the DAO series for good now giving noobish interview everywhere.





sam_738844 said:


> Dragon Age series was never fcked up. The Dragon Age 2 was lil underwhelming because its predecessor gave birth to a hype the size of Alps. IT WAS still better than some totally-screwed up, badly written, poorly acted , equipped with mediocre combat/magic/inventory/character progress/junk NPC /items/quests RPG, online RPG and and MMORPG titles still laid over the internet that SUCKED BALLS!! The inquisition will rip all critics apart.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2014)

Lets see if DA:I can live upto the hype they are creating. I ain't gonna buy that game anyway, Divinity Original Sins looks good purchase to me ATM.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2014)

A reason (for me) why DA 2 failed is that we couldnt equip individual armor pieces to party members.. I loved doing that in DA1 because it gave a sense of progress and achievement.. 
Loved treasure hunting and going the extra mile in caves to uncover unique and awesome armor pieces.. Sadly, they just plain removed it and are following the same trend in DA I..

Also another reason-The amazing soundtrack.. DA2's tracks were plain mediocre... 
(Memorable tracks from DA1: Leliana's song, Dragon age party camp theme, and the ending theme)
Good music always brings out the best emotions, especially in cutscenes like this


Spoiler


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 8, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed dragon age 2. Especially playing as a mage character. The combat was more console oriented with exploding bodies and all. The only drawback I would say as mentioned countless time is no armor modifications for companions. Dragon age III and witcher 3 is going to set a new bar for all RPGs. The vast world promised in both games are something to drool on. I just hope they don't downgrade the visuals for the sake of consoles like Watchdogs


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## nomad47 (Oct 11, 2014)

PC specs revealed recommended GPU 270. November 18, please come quick


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 11, 2014)

Not bad, i have to say frostbite engine is one of the best optimized engines ive ever seen
I mean if you compare the Graphics Quality/Demanding Hardware requirement ratio, Frostbite is probably on the top


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not bad, i have to say frostbite engine is one of the best optimized engines ive ever seen
> I mean if you compare the Graphics Quality/Demanding Hardware requirement ratio, Frostbite is probably on the top



I second this.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not bad, i have to say frostbite engine is one of the best optimized engines ive ever seen
> I mean if you compare the Graphics Quality/Demanding Hardware requirement ratio, Frostbite is probably on the top





gameranand said:


> I second this.


I third this.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not bad, i have to say frostbite engine is one of the best optimized engines ive ever seen
> I mean if you compare the Graphics Quality/Demanding Hardware requirement ratio, Frostbite is probably on the top





gameranand said:


> I second this.





TheFallenLord said:


> I third this.



I fourth this.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 11, 2014)

I fifth all thia


----------



## seamon (Oct 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not bad, i have to say frostbite engine is one of the best optimized engines ive ever seen
> I mean if you compare the Graphics Quality/Demanding Hardware requirement ratio, Frostbite is probably on the top



I sixth and seventh this.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2014)

combo breakers


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 11, 2014)

^dammit dude, i was enjoying this lel


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 14, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition PC Requirements Revealed - IGN

Bioware revealed the requirements :-

Minimum PC Specs

OS: Windows 7 or 8.1 64-bit
CPU: AMD quad-core CUP @2.5 GHz / Intel quad-core CPU @2.0 GHz
System RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 4870 / NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Graphics Card Memory: 512 MB
Hard Drive Space: 26 GB
DirectX 10
Recommended PC Specs

OS: WIndows 7 or 8.1 64-bit
CPU: AMD six-core CPU @ 3.2 GHz / Intel quad-core CPU @3.0 GHz
System RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7870 or R9 270 / NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
Graphics Card Memory: 3 GB
Hard Drive Space 26 GB
DirectX 11


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2014)

That Ram requirement is insane. IS this open world game? Or like its predecessors ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 14, 2014)

Its not an open world game, it has large cells (very large) just like the witcher


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 16, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

The PC version looks great.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah time for a little piracy. Sorry EA but you never release a complete edition and I ain't gonna buy DLCs seperately. I desperately wanted to buy ME series complete edition but its not available and same goes with DA2.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah time for a little piracy. Sorry EA but you never release a complete edition and I ain't gonna buy DLCs seperately. I desperately wanted to buy ME series complete edition but its not available and same goes with DA2.



Dragon Age 2 was on sale for ₹299 few weeks ago


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Dragon Age 2 was on sale for ₹299 few weeks ago



Not with all the DLC it was not. I want complete edition not buy the game and then DLCs separately.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 12, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition reviews are pouring in. So far all reviews have been positive.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition reviews are pouring in. So far all reviews have been positive.



Yeah game looks promising. Too bad won't buy it to play. But I'll play it nonetheless after several months when some patches roll out to fix the errors and all.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have just received this mail from EA:

*Dragon Age: Inquisition is not available in India*

"Thank you for your interest in Dragon Age: Inquisition. *In order to avoid a breach of local content laws, Electronic Arts has withdrawn Dragon Age: Inquisition from sale in India. *Unfortunately, that means we're unable to fulfill your Origin order. You will be refunded for your purchase, and we apologize for the inconvenience."

This is so sad and unfortunate...I was waiting to get my hands on it since they announced it.  This mail also implies DA:I won't be available in retail box copies too...not sure how to procure the legitimate version then. Ordering from Amazon.com or eBay is surely gonna cost a lot, and even these copies will require Origin to activate the game. Origin, being region locked, most probably won't process it. 

Also, I am not sure what "local content laws" could be violated, though I remember Fallout 3 was also not available in India since it had a creature named "Brahmin" in it, which is name of a caste in the society.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 15, 2014)

What the actual ****?? This is bad


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2014)

Hmm... bad news. We have to go other way round then just to play this game.


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

^Already on that road....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Hmm... bad news. We have to go other way round then just to play this game.



Now I can't feel bad for pirating the game. Hey I can't buy it, not available in my region


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Now I can't feel bad for pirating the game. Hey I can't buy it, not available in my region



You can't even pirate it like lords of the fallen.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> You can't even pirate it like lords of the fallen.


What do you mean?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

kapilove77 said:


> You can't even pirate it like lords of the fallen.



Just give it some time buddy....Nothing is ever locked.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> What do you mean?



Because of the new Denuvo DRM. Check google for further info.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2014)

Is it government fault or EA's fault to block game in India?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Is it government fault or EA's fault to block game in India?



EA...


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Apparently, since the game features a well-advertised homosexual characters and same sex romance, it goes against the article 377 of the Indian constitution. These are the "local content laws" against which EA has no standing. In essence, it's the fault of the Indian Government/Court for criminalizing the same-sex relationships...and the butterfly effect is that we can't play this game. I read in ToI that Aamir Khan received a legal notice for "promoting" homosexuality in the recent Satyamev Jayate episode. Its understandable if EA wants to steer clear of such legal mess.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

It was there in their previous games also. All Bioware games in fact for that matter and yet they didn't raised the eyebrow.


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> It was there in their previous games also. All Bioware games in fact for that matter and yet they didn't raised the eyebrow.



not advertised....


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

New right-wing government is now ruling the country and anything potentially offensive to the sensibilities of the majority is being keenly watched on and subsequently banned. Slip-ups of the _past_ government won't guarantee liberal action from the _present_ government. After all, they have just made Sanskrit as a mandatory third language in Kendriya Vidyalayas, even during mid-term, citing *laws*.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> not advertised....



That doesn't mean that its right as per LAW. 
Hey I raped someone but didn't advertised, does that makes me innocent ??


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> That doesn't mean that its right as per LAW.
> Hey I raped someone but didn't advertised, does that makes me innocent ??



The question is not about innocence. 
It's about the issue not surfacing.

eg. FC 3 had a full explicit ending but nobody gave a damn.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> That doesn't mean that its right as per LAW.
> Hey I raped someone but didn't advertised, does that makes me innocent ??



And who decides the LAW? Just because some country reeking of debauchery is not sensible enough to accept homosexuality and other sexual contents in a Video game simply contextual, does not make the game or its publisher ostensibly promoting it. There is no stupid law about that. EA is absolutely right to do it. India needs to grow up and improve on these, and fast. And so should your choice of words in collating perspectives, Rape is something so heinous that its mentioning should only be done with extreme caution. Its nowhere relevant in here.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> The question is not about innocence.
> It's about the issue not surfacing.



Also, one needs to remember that previous Bioware games with homosexual content were released at a time when the anti-LGBT laws in India were officially relaxed (2009-2013), due to Delhi HC judgement. However, since the end of last year, these laws are back in full force, when the SC re-criminalized homosexuality. This is most likely preventing EA from releasing DA:I, with its prominently featured gay content.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

They did release their previous games here which had homosexuality, they could have released this one also. They didn't chose to.
Well doesn't matter to me, wasn't gonna buy the game anyway.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah, who cares? We've got RE...ahem.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Yeah, who cares? We've got RE...ahem.



What is RE?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 15, 2014)

bssunil said:


> What is RE?


Hm, looks like you've never jack sparrowed in your life. Good boy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2014)

<RANT>I remember fallout 3 was banned as well because of the presence of the two headed mutant cows.. Im a vegetarian, i dont eat beef or anything, and I am against Animal Cruelty.. but logically speaking, I dont consider there is something sacred in a cow... Fallout portrayed the effect of radiation on flora and fauna, Im sure they didnt intentionally want to hurt the sentiments of hindus.. But the biggest question is, Why does the government always intrude in matters like these ? If you are f**king OFFENDED by a GAME, then dont play it...Is the indian govt truly ruled by archaic dark aged era 60 year old hindu priests ? LOL, they dont ban a 3 minute commercial of a condom starring a porn star in skimpy clothes and suggestive themes but ban a 30+ hours game for 2-3 minutes of "suggestive" content (DA : I) and a mutated animal (Fallout ) ? WTF
</RANT>

Sry for ranting, really hate injustice


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 15, 2014)

Wait! I don't get it. Has the govt banned DAI or is it EA who've decided not to release the game in India in order to not breach the so called local content laws? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I don't know much about how these things work.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ..but ban a 30+ hours game for 2-3 minutes of "suggestive" content (DA : I)? WTF



The scale of homosexual content is MUCH more than that, actually. There is a homosexual companion who can accompany you for much of the game, has many suggestive dialogues and apparently the "love making" scenes (both straight and gay) are much more explicit than previous Bioware games.



			
				TheFallenLord said:
			
		

> Has the govt banned DAI or is it EA who've decided not to release the game in India in order to not breach the so called local content laws?



It's the latter case. This seems an pre-emptive action taken by EA, going by the advice of their legal department. Bethesda did the same for Fallout 3. Companies tend to avoid getting into any legal mess, and who can blame them.

Edit: But it's entirely possible that the "gaming censor board" from the government, such as it it, reviewed the gaming content and found it objectionable. Then EA, instead of censoring the content, chose to withdraw the game from the market entirely.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2014)

Aditya11 said:


> The scale of homosexual content is MUCH more than that, actually. There is a homosexual companion who can accompany you for much of the game, has many suggestive dialogues and apparently the "love making" scenes (both straight and gay) are much more explicit than previous Bioware games.



I know what a bioware RPG is, I clearly remember Zevran Aranai, Fenris and Anders.. My point is, you have a CHOICE whether you want to engage in gay themes or not.. There is nothing Explicit even if you choose to pursue the "gay" romance option in previous games (not saying i did that myself  ).. 
I really doubt there is "EXPLICIT SEX" scenes in DA I,. I guess we will never find out until the game comes out
PS: Zevran was one of my favourite characters of all time, i dont care if he's bi.. that guy is hillarious


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I know what a bioware RPG is, I clearly remember Zevran Aranai, Fenris and Anders.. My point is, you have a CHOICE whether you want to engage in gay themes or not.. There is nothing Explicit even if you choose to pursue the "gay" romance option in previous games (not saying i did that myself  )..
> I really doubt there is "EXPLICIT SEX" scenes in DA I,. I guess we will never find out until the game comes out
> PS: Zevran was one of my favourite characters of all time, i dont care if he's bi.. that guy is hillarious



I understand where you are coming from, but here the point is about the *existence* of such content, which was well advertised by its developers and publishers before the game's launch. 
I am guessing they were informed, although very late, about the potential legal problems of "promoting" such content in India where homosexuality is a criminal offence, and they pulled the plug on the game to avoid any legal hassles.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2014)

bssunil said:


> What is RE?



Reused Edition


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 15, 2014)

Aditya11 said:


> It's the latter case. This seems an pre-emptive action taken by EA, going by the advice of their legal department. Bethesda did the same for Fallout 3. Companies tend to avoid getting into any legal mess, and who can blame them.
> 
> Edit: But it's entirely possible that the "gaming censor board" from the government, such as it it, reviewed the gaming content and found it objectionable. Then EA, instead of censoring the content, chose to withdraw the game from the market entirely.



All right, but if such is the case then how come games like Witcher 2 and Far Cry 3 which contained full frontal nudity and explicit lovemaking scenes, got released in India?



Nerevarine said:


> I remember fallout 3 was banned as well because of the presence of the two headed mutant cows.. Im a vegetarian, i dont eat beef or anything, and I am against Animal Cruelty.. but logically speaking, I dont consider there is something sacred in a cow... Fallout portrayed the effect of radiation on flora and fauna, Im sure they didnt intentionally want to hurt the sentiments of hindus.. But the biggest question is, Why does the government always intrude in matters like these ? If you are f**king OFFENDED by a GAME, then dont play it...Is the indian govt truly ruled by archaic dark aged era 60 year old hindu priests ? LOL, they dont ban a 3 minute commercial of a condom starring a porn star in skimpy clothes and suggestive themes but ban a 30+ hours game for 2-3 minutes of "suggestive" content (DA : I) and a mutated animal (Fallout ) ? WTF


I disagree here. If I remember correctly, the mutated cows in Fallout 3 were called "Brahmin" which doesn't necessarily mean a priest. Brahmin is one of the higher castes in Hinduism along with the Kshatriya. And that's what possibly offended certain sections among the Hindus. Now, like you I too don't consider cows to be sacred or holy but many do. Suppose if the game had mutated pigs called "Muslim", it could have offended some sections of the Muslim community similarly. Bethesda sure could have gone with some other name but they decided on Brahmin. 

Anyway, as for me, I don't even believe in Religion, let alone castes. Heck I'm not even sure if God exists. I'm of the belief that IF God created man and while doing so he didn't differentiate, then who are we to decide that who will be a Hindu or a Muslim or a Sikh or a Christian? Who are we to decide who's gonna be a higher caste or a scheduled caste? But I can't expect everybody to think like me, can I? So we gotta respect others religious beliefs and sentiments even if we don't give a damn. Yeah it's just a freakin game and as you said, if you're offended by it then don't play it, but again not everyone thinks the same.



Piyush said:


> Reused Edition


Yeah, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2014)

^That I never thought of.. thanks for clarifying though and yeah I know you meant reloaded


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I know you meant reloaded


That was addressed to Piyush.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> All right, but if such is the case then how come games like Witcher 2 and Far Cry 3 which contained full frontal nudity and explicit lovemaking scenes, got released in India?



I hope you know these love making scenes are not homosexual in nature. Till "porn" itself is going to go illegal (and the new government is thinking to make it so), there is nothing criminally offensive in straight frontal nudity.


----------



## Akira (Nov 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> They did release their previous games here which had homosexuality, they could have released this one also. They didn't chose to.
> Well doesn't matter to me, wasn't gonna buy the game anyway.



Bit of a problem here. Even if they crack Denuvo-they will, sooner or later,- you can't import saves from DA:Keep unless the game is bought and connected with Origin, which is region-locked. And miss out on a lot of stuff.

My advice: Pirate something that is deserving. Like Ubish!t's FC4(already out with crack). Surprise, Surprise!! FC4 too has some issues on PC...


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 15, 2014)

Aditya11 said:


> I hope you know these love making scenes are not homosexual in nature. Till "porn" itself is going to go illegal (and the new government is thinking to make it so), there is nothing criminally offensive in straight frontal nudity.


Yeah, I know that. But as the CBFC doesn't allow full frontal nudity and explicit lovemaking scenes in Indian & Foreign films that are released in India, I thought the same restrictions would apply on games as well.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

^ I cannot firmly state reasons, only speculate, but both of these games came to market before NDA government came to power. Might be that censor board wasn't as strict then..but it is now, under the new regime. Don't know really.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyway I hate origin, because of one simple reason *no offline login * like steam and uplay


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 15, 2014)

^ this isn't true. I can play my Origin games offline just fine.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2014)

Aditya11 said:


> ^ this isn't true. I can play my Origin games offline just fine.



You tried to login to origin client when offline, It needs to be online at the time of login, after that you can go offline.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 15, 2014)

^^ i can login as offline..


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2014)

alienempire said:


> You tried to login to origin client when offline, It needs to be online at the time of login, after that you can go offline.



For MP only you have to online , otherwise you can login as offline just like steam and UPLAY .


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2014)

But I can't login offline, I always tick remember me for each login


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

Akira said:


> Bit of a problem here. Even if they crack Denuvo-they will, sooner or later,- you can't import saves from DA:Keep unless the game is bought and connected with Origin, which is region-locked. And miss out on a lot of stuff.
> 
> My advice: Pirate something that is deserving. Like Ubish!t's FC4(already out with crack). Surprise, Surprise!! FC4 too has some issues on PC...



This game deserves piracy more than anything. More than Ubi crap....more than Blizzard crap IMHO.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 16, 2014)

Have started downloading the game. Just like assassin creed2 which was cracked after a long time this will also be cracked. Fingers crossed


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 16, 2014)

What in the actual ****? The only game i've been really excited about since The Witcher 2 came out. And how is homosexuality suddenly a big thing in India? There are hints of homosexuality in almost every bollywood movie these days. There are songs like "haan main alcoholic hoon" blasting around on the tv all day and no one objects to that. This is some serious immature **** happening here.


----------



## Aditya11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hints of homosexuality is one thing, and advertising and incorporating a "fully gay" character that initiates the same-sex romance with the player character is another thing...not to mention the inclusion of "love making" scenes, both straight and gay. Regardless of the intensity, it is understandable why EA don't wish to be hassled with legal notices from the Government or face lawsuits from right-wing organisations over such content, given the SC ruling over article 377.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2014)

And this is why I love Steam....I own both Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas in my library and can play in peace in India, even though its banned here.


----------



## Akira (Nov 16, 2014)

You know, it IS possible that this might be an EA distributor/pricing issue: PC version went digital and a physical copy is doubtful but you might get it for X1 and PS. EA's retailer in India Game4u is showing the price as 4399 and is allowing you to preorder as a digital download. It was the same for FIFA 15 too. The PC version was a digital download whereas the others were physical copies.

Here see this: HomeShop: DAI for X1
and PSN

ie. Console versions are still on sale(for now). Doesn't make sense. I mean, there's a lot of other content with homosexual/violence themes and whatnot. Besides, would our government really even bother banning _a game_(here, people consider it a kiddie hobby). Again, origin India is based in India, unlike PSN(which is a reskinned EU site) the ban could be affecting that? Uggh, confusing.

Also this article suggests we might be seeing more games banned(as the total porn ban in India-God, why don't they just impose Sharia on the country??): Some slight NSFW content

*Possible Solution*:
My friend called EA Customer Care and they confirmed that keys from Amazon physical copies and* third party sellers* like GMG,G2A etc will work without any issue, and also that we can redeem the keys *without the use of VPN*. They do not have any information regarding the support of multi player and future patches. The Dragon Age Keep data can be imported without issues. (I dunno, he seemed hesitant. What happens if the game doesnt activate??)

So, we could use VPN, buy from online stores, ask a friend abroad to buy it for us, or maybe get it from third party sites(note: can download digital copy from Amazon.com, then activate it on origin, but provide a US address for billing and shipping)

My advice: *Wait*. Let the game launch, see what other users experience. Will any online content be available(Keep,MP,DLC,patches etc??) Devs have confirmed that the game works offline, so that's a relief.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2014)

So I guess, there's no way but the "water"way.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So I guess, there's no way but the "water"way.



Apparently not.


----------



## Akira (Nov 18, 2014)

So, has anyone tried using VPN? Buying from Mexican store?? Anyone playing right now??


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So I guess, there's no way but the "water"way.





gameranand said:


> Apparently not.


Be careful. The waterway will probably lead you to the big ugly "Denuvo" sea monster which is apparently invincible as of now.


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't get why EA/Bioware advertising homosexuality this much, like in every game they make. What is the point promoting such thing? I doubt their developer staff...probably they all are... 
Can't live on this planet any more


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2014)

The Dragon Age Keep

check out the dragon age keep.. its very very indepth


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

Means we can create custom save game from keep for new game in Inquisition; Right?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah but only for original DA : I activated on your own origin account
AFAIK, there's no savegame importing in DA:I, this is the only way


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2014)

Alok said:


> Means we can create custom save game from keep for new game in Inquisition; Right?



Yes and you can't import your previous save files. This is the only way.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2014)

Akira said:


> So, has anyone tried using VPN? Buying from Mexican store?? Anyone playing right now??



My friends are playing now . Have bought it @ 2.5k from origin MX . I think its a fair price for this game which have 100 hours of content . I'd say to wait till 21st too see if its okay to play here safely without any ban worries . Or you can wait till black friday to see if there is any good deal . In any case i have to start playing DAO which is kept lying in my steam inventory for a year . Will buy it during winter sales . 


PS - If anyone of you guys are waiting for ahem version then dont bother for few months  , This is denuvo DRM we are taking about ( remember securom ? )


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2014)

This Video Game Is Apparently Too Gay For India And Won't Be Launched Here


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah but only for original DA : I activated on your own origin account
> AFAIK, there's no savegame importing in DA:I, this is the only way



I got DAO on Origin. But DAI won't release on Origin here so what to do now ? Any other way ? (except water)


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2014)

Lets wait for a month or two, if DA : I gets waterred, im sure they will find an alternative way to use DA:I Keep


----------



## Akira (Nov 18, 2014)

iittopper said:


> My friends are playing now . Have bought it @ 2.5k from origin MX . I think its a fair price for this game which have 100 hours of content . I'd say to wait till 21st too see if its okay to play here safely without any ban worries . Or you can wait till black friday to see if there is any good deal . In any case i have to start playing DAO which is kept lying in my steam inventory for a year . Will buy it during winter sales .
> 
> 
> PS - If anyone of you guys are waiting for ahem version then dont bother for few months  , This is denuvo DRM we are taking about ( remember securom ? )




Don't be hasty now...a chinese group 3DM has already released a pre-alpha patch which they plan to perfect in a few months, just check the comments on KAT. It might work, it might not. But nothing is uncrackable.

Personally, I wanna wait until 21-22. See if MP and future patches/DLC will work. Only then buy it.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2014)

Akira said:


> Don't be hasty now...a chinese group 3DM has already released a pre-alpha patch which *they plan to perfect in a few months*, just check the comments on KAT. It might work, it might not. But nothing is uncrackable.
> 
> Personally, I wanna wait until 21-22. See if MP and future patches/DLC will work. Only then buy it.




You yourself said it


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 18, 2014)

All i can say is "**** the few moral policing fckheads of our country" that ruin it for everyone. 
I'm embarrassed to even call myself an Indian atm.


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> All i can say is "**** the few moral policing fckheads of our country" that ruin it for everyone.
> I'm embarrassed to even call myself an Indian atm.



lol just because you couldn't get a game!


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 18, 2014)

Alok said:


> lol just because you couldn't get a game!


No. Because our view on homosexuality is so archaic and immature.


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> No. Because our view on homosexuality is so archaic and immature.



Agreed. I also find homosexuality disgusting but when it comes to Art and Entertainment, there shouldn't be any restrictions. In my opinion every mature can choose what he/she wants and what not; imposing rules is unfair.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2014)

Finally Bought the game from origin MX . Cant wait to try MP .


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 21, 2014)

U mean you can actually buy from another country's origin client? But isn't there a catch to it? Won't they come to know when you patch it or something?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 21, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> U mean you can actually buy from another country's origin client? But isn't there a catch to it? Won't they come to know when you patch it or something?



They are getting money.. why would they bother?


----------



## Alok (Nov 21, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Finally Bought the game from origin MX . Cant wait to try MP .



I'm thinking to get it from there also. Just confirm that MP is working or not. 
I wonder how pause in conbat will work in MP


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2014)

^ It work just fine . No problem here . You can also buy from here - Buy Cheap CD-Key Dragon Age 3 Inquisition EA Origin CD-KEY GLOBAL - UnlimitedGameStore.COM


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 22, 2014)

That looks like a very shady link although i might not know what i'm saying. What exactly did you do btw, i'd be very interested to know. Did you order the game from the same link and digitally download it or did u order a hard copy of the game?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> That looks like a very shady link although i might not know what i'm saying. What exactly did you do btw, i'd be very interested to know. Did you order the game from the same link and digitally download it or did u order a hard copy of the game?



Digital from Origin MX . I Buy all EA games from origin MX because its cheap compared to Origin India price . Got battlefield 4 and Titanfall in past , so i think its very safe.You wont get hard copy in India unless you order from PlayAsia or other foreign store .


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 22, 2014)

I still feel that buying Inquisition now is a bad idea.. Its better to wait for DLC releases and stuff  before  buying, and who knows.. EA might revoke the ban of sale in india


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I still feel that buying Inquisition now is a bad idea.. Its better to wait for DLC releases and stuff  before  buying, and who knows.. EA might revoke the ban of sale in india



Yeah , if you are not in a hurry then wait . Though i am not sure about lifting ban since EA doesn't care anymore about India . First they increased the price of PC games to match Dollar price , then they abandoned Physical disk here and now this ban . Honestly , i didn't wanted to buy this , but being fan of Dragon age series and seeing positive reviews , decided to get it .


----------



## Alok (Nov 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I still feel that buying Inquisition now is a bad idea.. Its better to wait for DLC releases and stuff  before  buying, and who knows..


Yeah right. DLC/patches might not work. I'll wait for DLC.


Nerevarine said:


> EA might revoke the ban of sale in india


Not likely to happen, as they already said there are very few buyers here. And fallout example is also considerable.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 23, 2014)

*www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/2n2mjz/uplay_ukraine_dragon_age_inquisition_for_pc/


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't really care about DLC, but it's basically pointless buying this if patches don't work. So frustrating.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2014)

So any news regarding its availability in India?
Anyways I was watching its stream on Twitch by DansGaming. Game looks so engrossing. Even though there were a couple of crashes in his XBox / PS (dunno which one of it was) , it still looks like a must play game from this year deliveries. 

So far after watching for 1 hr only, the game looked like to me* Skyrim (UI and NPCs variety) + DA:O (story pace and combat ) +Kingdoms of Amalur (RPG Skills elements)*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought BF4 from US store during Black Friday deals last year. Bought Premium from G2A. *Star-Lord-like* No, problem, at, all.

I'm torn between DA:I or The Crew. (I know diff. genres, but money issues. )


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm still clueless on how to buy from another country. Can someone please just explain me how I can get hold of this game?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I bought BF4 from US store during Black Friday deals last year. Bought Premium from G2A. *Star-Lord-like* No, problem, at, all.
> 
> I'm torn between DA:I or *The Crew*. (I know diff. genres, but money issues. )



It has a good story I heard


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I bought BF4 from US store during Black Friday deals last year. Bought Premium from G2A. *Star-Lord-like* No, problem, at, all.
> 
> I'm torn between DA:I or The Crew. (I know diff. genres, but money issues. )



Crew will be such a disappointment because of Ubisoft Server issue . Get DA : I , its on the league among the best RPG games available .



thejunglegod said:


> I'm still clueless on how to buy from another country. Can someone please just explain me how I can get hold of this game?



VPN is your friend mate . If you are interested to buy , I'say to wait for Amazon deal on black friday .


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 24, 2014)

I doubt they'll have deals on Amazon for a game that's just released. Anyways, thanks for the tip. So I used a vpn and went to g2a games, but I see a strict warning saying that the game is region locked and cannot be played in India. Advise please.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> I doubt they'll have deals on Amazon for a game that's just released. Anyways, thanks for the tip. So I used a vpn and went to g2a games, but I see a strict warning saying that the game is region locked and cannot be played in India. Advise please.



Yes there is a warning , but it will work just fine . Same was the case with Fallout 3 . It was not available in India steam store . What i did was purchased the game from some foreign trader and activated it . It run just fine . Usually when Games get banned in some country it just mean that you wont be able to get physical copy . This doesn't stop Gamers from buying it from some other country or digitally from other online store .


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 25, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Digital from Origin MX . I Buy all EA games from origin MX because its cheap compared to Origin India price . Got battlefield 4 and Titanfall in past , so i think its very safe.You wont get hard copy in India unless you order from PlayAsia or other foreign store .



You said you got it from Origin.mx which doesn't open up using Hola VPN. Can you help please?

EDIT: Nvm, figured it out. Also, I'm hoping the game is in english 

EDIT2: Ok, I went ahead with the payment, but it refuses to accept my payment and just throws an error in my face. Any other site where i can get the game from?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> You said you got it from Origin.mx which doesn't open up using Hola VPN. Can you help please?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, figured it out. Also, I'm hoping the game is in english
> 
> EDIT2: Ok, I went ahead with the payment, but it refuses to accept my payment and just throws an error in my face. Any other site where i can get the game from?



G2A.com is pretty good. I bought BF4 Premium for half the price way back when it was released.


----------



## Akira (Nov 26, 2014)

Got it from the Uplay Ukraine link iittopper posted a few posts back. Nearly Rs. 1600/-. Fantastic price(deal's over now). Just goes to show how much EA rips off people on digital content.


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 26, 2014)

I tired it from g2a and from green man gaming, both of them had their payments rejected. Are you guys paying through paypal or something?


----------



## thejunglegod (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok. I got it. Trick was to get the payment through paypal and i got it from Origin Mexico. Thank you iittopper and everyone else who pitched in with their inputs. The game is marvellous beyond measure though it gives me a very Guild Wars 2 feeling. But i loved that too so no complaints yet.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2014)

Akira said:


> Got it from the Uplay Ukraine link iittopper posted a few posts back. Nearly Rs. 1600/-. Fantastic price(deal's over now). Just goes to show how much EA rips off people on digital content.





thejunglegod said:


> Ok. I got it. Trick was to get the payment through paypal and i got it from Origin Mexico. Thank you iittopper and everyone else who pitched in with their inputs. The game is marvellous beyond measure though it gives me a very Guild Wars 2 feeling. But i loved that too so no complaints yet.



Enjoy guys .


----------



## Akira (Dec 2, 2014)

Woah, chinese peer-to-peer 3DM cracked Denuvo. A working crack will obviously be available soon. I already bought the game(and it really deserves your money-worth every penny) but still, this is a very impressive feat specially for a group that's not even on the Scene. Man, I remember SecuRom-it took them years...and Halo 2 Windows XP patch from Skidrow, Microsoft was so embarassed by it 

Denuvo cracked


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2014)

Heh...about time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

Are u guys playing on Origin?

on ebay one seller has given this:

_Do not try to activate this game by using codes since the game will be activated on your origin account but will be removed by Origin after 4-5 days from your Origin account after activation.My two friends have suffered the same loss_


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Are u guys playing on Origin?
> 
> on ebay one seller has given this:
> 
> _Do not try to activate this game by using codes since the game will be activated on your origin account but will be removed by Origin after 4-5 days from your Origin account after activation.My two friends have suffered the same loss_



Lol, because he can't give you a key at that price he is buying from origin mexico and selling the account to make profit.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 4, 2014)

To all the Dragon Age players, I want to know if I can skip Dragon Age 2 and play DA3 directly. I have played DA:Origins and really loved it. It was one of my favorite RPGs of all time. (can say my favorite game of all time)

Does DA2 continue the story of DA:Origins? Or is it a separate game altogether? What about DA3?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> To all the Dragon Age players, I want to know if I can skip Dragon Age 2 and play DA3 directly. I have played DA:Origins and really loved it. It was one of my favorite RPGs of all time. (can say my favorite game of all time)
> 
> Does DA2 continue the story of DA:Origins? Or is it a separate game altogether? What about DA3?


DAO is better than DA2
but u can skip to DA3


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> To all the Dragon Age players, I want to know if I can skip Dragon Age 2 and play DA3 directly. I have played DA:Origins and really loved it. It was one of my favorite RPGs of all time. (can say my favorite game of all time)
> 
> Does DA2 continue the story of DA:Origins? Or is it a separate game altogether? What about DA3?



DA2 continues  the story, yes.. its a direct sequel but it takes place in a different part of thedas alltogether with a different protagonist but whatever decisions u made in DAO will make big impact in DA2

Even if it's bad, i still would recommend you play it


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 4, 2014)

Is it really that bad? The thing I loved about DA:Origins was that the story was awesome and made you feel like part of that world. What about DA2 in that regard?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Is it really that bad? The thing I loved about DA:Origins was that the story was awesome and made you feel like part of that world. What about DA2 in that regard?



I'm currently playing DA2 for DAI, the problem of DA2 is that you have limited no. of places to go (focused only on a city) and the story is not good compared to DAO


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 4, 2014)

DA2 isn't really that bad, well, at least if you compare it to some other RPGs. However, when compared to DA:O, it was a horrible mess. It really isn't essential to play DAO or DA2 to enjoy DA:inquisition. 
Also, I haven't legitimately heard of cases of EA removing your game. I don't think EA will pull out such a big cheap move.

Anyways, who else is playing this? My GOD what a game.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> DA2 isn't really that bad, well, at least if you compare it to some other RPGs. However, when compared to DA:O, it was a horrible mess. It really isn't essential to play DAO or DA2 to enjoy DA:inquisition.
> Also, I haven't legitimately heard of cases of EA removing your game. I don't think EA will pull out such a big cheap move.
> 
> Anyways, who else is playing this? My GOD what a game.



I'm not saying DA2 is bad, I'm enjoying the game but not like DAO. I currently own DAI. Inorder to start this I'm completing the DA2 to know the full story


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I'm not saying DA2 is bad, I'm enjoying the game but not like DAO. I currently own DAI. Inorder to start this I'm completing the DA2 to know the full story


Ahh ok


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I'm not saying DA2 is bad, I'm enjoying the game but not like DAO. I currently own DAI. Inorder to start this I'm completing the DA2 to know the full story



How much hour have you given to DA O ? After finishing it , you can directly start DA I .


----------



## Piyush (Dec 4, 2014)

I sooooo want to play this game


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 5, 2014)

And here I am waiting to catch a cough


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I sooooo want to play this game



Denuvo has been cracked. It will soon release in India now.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Denuvo has been cracked. It will soon release in India now.


Make sure you pass the good news via PM bro when it happens


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Make sure you pass the good news via PM bro when it happens



Will do.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2014)

You know, it's been a looong time since I saw the anticipation of a game being cracked like this one. Diablo 3 was last(even though it was pretty obvious the BattleNet login made an 'offline crack' impossible-best hope was an emulator, and that was not worth the effort). People are going crazy over at 3DM forums. Even at KAT. 2 beta tests, working on AMD cpus, other glitches and overall smoother gameplay, 3DM is really dedicated. I am actually kinda regretting buying the game, considering the sweet anticipation the proud pirates feel.

It's pretty awesome-and bankrupting for 'The Uncrackable' Denuvo(all for 3 months, )


----------



## seamon (Dec 8, 2014)

Akira said:


> You know, it's been a looong time since I saw the anticipation of a game being cracked like this one. Diablo 3 was last(even though it was pretty obvious the BattleNet login made an 'offline crack' impossible-best hope was an emulator, and that was not worth the effort). People are going crazy over at 3DM forums. Even at KAT. 2 beta tests, working on AMD cpus, other glitches and overall smoother gameplay, 3DM is really dedicated. I am actually kinda regretting buying the game, considering the sweet anticipation the proud pirates feel.
> 
> It's pretty awesome-and bankrupting for 'The Uncrackable' Denuvo(all for 3 months, )



They should ignore AMD CPUs, they are cr@p anyway, well at least mobile AMD CPUs are utter crap.


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 8, 2014)

Akira said:


> You know, it's been a looong time since I saw the anticipation of a game being cracked like this one. Diablo 3 was last(even though it was pretty obvious the BattleNet login made an 'offline crack' impossible-best hope was an emulator, and that was not worth the effort). People are going crazy over at 3DM forums. Even at KAT. 2 beta tests, working on AMD cpus, other glitches and overall smoother gameplay, 3DM is really dedicated. I am actually kinda regretting buying the game, considering the sweet anticipation the proud pirates feel.
> 
> It's pretty awesome-and bankrupting for 'The Uncrackable' Denuvo(all for 3 months, )


I don't think I agree with you. Gaming as an industry is dying. PC gaming even more so thanks to Piracy. 
Please buy games that are good for which developers have put in a lot of hard work just so that we can enjoy a quality game. So that ten years down the line developers still make games for PC. 
/end rant 
Please don't take anything personally. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## seamon (Dec 8, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> I don't think I agree with you. Gaming as an industry is dying. PC gaming even more so thanks to Piracy.
> Please buy games that are good for which developers have put in a lot of hard work just so that we can enjoy a quality game. So that ten years down the line developers still make games for PC.
> /end rant
> Please don't take anything personally. Just my 2 cents.



Just saying, piracy is rampant in consoles too.

Also, Piracy actually helps make a game famous. Digital content demand, unlike physical things, is directly proportional to availability. It's complex economics(or commerce?) actually. Piracy is both a positive and negative force. Stopping piracy does not mean that the developers will get rich overnight. It may work against them.

- - - Updated - - -

Stoping piracy outright will actually cause the gaming industry to die.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> I don't think I agree with you. *Gaming as an industry is dying.* PC gaming even more so thanks to Piracy.
> Please buy games that are good for which developers have put in a lot of hard work just so that we can enjoy a quality game. So that ten years down the line developers still make games for PC.
> /end rant
> Please don't take anything personally. Just my 2 cents.



Denuvo hadnt been cracked for 3 months, where was the massive increase in sales that the so called industry giants have been claiming they will have no piracy
I agree with what you said though, some titles and most indie games deserve to be bought - Example- This war of mine..
plus think about it, there's no way for us indians to actually buy DA:I officially, box copy or origin, thanks to EA's shitty policy.. if they can AFFORD to block DA:I sales in india, i dont see why they cant AFFORD to have us indians pirate their game
This is in stark contrast to CD PROJEKT RED.. Only months after Witcher 2 launched, they had a sale for it for 5$ only and recently, they gave it away for FREE.. That too its all DRM free


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> I don't think I agree with you. Gaming as an industry is dying. PC gaming even more so thanks to Piracy.
> Please buy games that are good for which developers have put in a lot of hard work just so that we can enjoy a quality game. So that ten years down the line developers still make games for PC.
> /end rant
> Please don't take anything personally. Just my 2 cents.



No offense taken. But dude, it's simple. If a person has the money and is willing to shell it out, he'll buy the game. If a person doesn't have the money and/or not willing to buy a game(even if he has a billion dollars), he'll _never_ buy it. You really think Denuvo increased DAI sales that much? Piracy these days helps in testing the game-I could have saved a ton of money if I had just pirated Watch_Dogs first, tested it, seen what a piece of crap it was, and then deleted it, instead of pre-ordering it and spending months frustrated(I did save on ACU). As seamon says, the reputation of a game a gain new peaks if pirates like it and then buy it(yes, contrary to popular opinion, many pirates buy the game if they like it, to support the devs).

Besides,there's availability. Why do you think 3DM is at the forefront of DAI DRM-breaking? Limited availibility in China. It's already banned in India(I got my money refunded twice before I could finally play the game, the experience wasn't exactly smooth).

And no, PC gaming isn't dying. It's in fact, stronger than ever, thanks to the fact that X1 and PS4 just came out and can barely handle 1080p 30fps(Forget about 4K gaming). How exactly will they keep up 5-7 years from now? More and more games are being ported over to PC(some of them crap ports, sure, but my point stands): MGS5, Street Fighter 5, Titanfall, Ryse, even Sunset Overdrive is rumored to come out on PC in the next two years. It's not dying, some devs and programmers are just lazy(cough,Ubish!t,cough). They know that they can release crappy ports and people will lap it up anyway. Why else would they release one unfinished game after another??


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> I don't think I agree with you. Gaming as an industry is dying. PC gaming even more so thanks to Piracy.
> Please buy games that are good for which developers have put in a lot of hard work just so that we can enjoy a quality game. So that ten years down the line developers still make games for PC.
> /end rant
> Please don't take anything personally. Just my 2 cents.



I have bought all games that I have played. See my steam and Origin library. I bough even the ones which I have completed and yet I am proud to say that I pirate EA's greatest games like DA2 (Bought DAO Ultimate), ME series. And I'll pirate DAI. Need I say more.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2014)

Dragon Age Inquisition has touched the surface....Did ya see ya you wankers. F@k you EA.


----------



## Alok (Dec 13, 2014)

I just noticed something and came here to inform but looks like news is worldwide now


----------



## iittopper (Dec 13, 2014)

Well congrats to 3DM guys for cracking this Denuvo sh*t .


----------



## seamon (Dec 13, 2014)

It's live Babe!!
OOOO-RAH!!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2014)

Spoiler



Seeders 23 Leechers 5151


Will wait for 1 day


----------



## seamon (Dec 13, 2014)

Started playing @high 1080p 40-50FPS. Very well optimized for PC as well as for SLI.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey is there any way to import savegames without Dragon Age Keep ? If not, i will wait ..

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Started playing @high 1080p 40-50FPS. Very well optimized for PC as well as for SLI.



okay few questions, can you locate the savegame folder
Is it possible to generate savegame on someone else's origin copy and copy over the savegame to this ?


----------



## seamon (Dec 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey is there any way to import savegames without Dragon Age Keep ? If not, i will wait ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1.Nope
2.Nope.
3.IDK


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2014)

So what are the default decisions of previous games that goes in this game without Dragon Keep??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2014)

Please guys dont download it super quick, it will take almost 5 days here, so lets start together if possible


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2014)

I amnt downloading anyway, i can wait until they fix the DA : Keep issue.. im not playing the game without my decisions from previous games
PS: If any legit owner is willing to try, find the savegame location in your origin folder and try giving it to a non legit user, i have good reason to believe this might actually work
saves are most likely kept here
C:\Users\USER\Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age 2\Characters


take a read here
**help.ea.com/in/article/dragon-age-keep-on-the-wrong-origin-account/*


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2014)

CS.RIN.RU - Steam Underground Community ? View topic - DA:I World State and Character Creation Trade Center

Here it states that Legit users can help the poor users. Still I'll wait for it to mature.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2014)

HA ! I was right !.. Ahoy mateys, me should get myself an eyepatch


----------



## seamon (Dec 15, 2014)

Man this game is way too good.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 15, 2014)

I am so happy right now. It will take 10 days for downloading. But hell yeah!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I am so happy right now. It will take 10 days for downloading. But hell yeah!!!



so finally cracked??


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 15, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> so finally cracked??


Yeah. It's in the waters. Grab your boat and sail


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone willing to help generate a savefile ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 16, 2014)

*Word of caution :* Save regularly or you'll lost the progress game will crash if there is an over heat or overclock (even factory overclock) on the GPU, happened to me   This problem has not patched yet applicable to legit and p**ate gamers

*nikells.com/dragonage/dai_dxcrash1.jpg
*nikells.com/dragonage/dai_dxcrash2.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone found out any workaround for the atrocious controls? My God, this screams console port. But the game looks nice and runs smooth, just the controls, man they're horrible. And I'm not good with a controller except sports games.


----------



## seamon (Dec 17, 2014)

^I found the controls very good Just like DA II, maybe even slightly better.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 17, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Anyone found out any workaround for the atrocious controls? My God, this screams console port. But the game looks nice and runs smooth, just the controls, man they're horrible. And I'm not good with a controller except sports games.




Specially the Strategic View mode is a horrendous piece of crap.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2014)

y u all making me sed  i havent even tried the game yet and u all breaking my expectations


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Anyone found out any workaround for the atrocious controls? My God, this screams console port. But the game looks nice and runs smooth, just the controls, man they're horrible. And I'm not good with a controller except sports games.


What is wrong with the controls? It's your default WASD scheme with everything pretty much the same as most pc rpgs. 
What I absolutely hate is the inventory. OMG what a royal mess. Trying to gear up everyone with thus ui is the most difficult part of the game for me.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> y u all making me sed  i havent even tried the game yet and u all breaking my expectations



the is the best rpg this and the next year along with witcher 3...dont get me wrong. its fking awesome.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

anyone playing on Ultra, can you open task manager and see how much RAM it consumes.. a screenshot would be cool


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> What is wrong with the controls? It's your default WASD scheme with everything pretty much the same as most pc rpgs.
> What I absolutely hate is the inventory. OMG what a royal mess. Trying to gear up everyone with thus ui is the most difficult part of the game for me.



WASD is normal in this 'un? No, it is not. The A and D are right sticks of the controller, it f**king controls the camera instead of moving the character like EVERY PC TPS games. And WTH is up with cursor showing up? This isn't a point-and-click type of game (though I understand it has many items spat on the screen, so that's why), and you have to keep pressing the right button to move the camera with the mouse. F*** dat shi'. Controls are BAD. Period.

Shadow of Mordor was a joy to play. As was The Witcher 2. Never thought the controls would turn me off from playing a game.


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> WASD is normal in this 'un? No, it is not. The A and D are right sticks of the controller, it f**king controls the camera instead of moving the character like EVERY PC TPS games. And WTH is up with cursor showing up? This isn't a point-and-click type of game (though I understand it has many items spat on the screen, so that's why), and you have to keep pressing the right button to move the camera with the mouse. F*** dat shi'. Controls are BAD. Period.
> 
> Shadow of Mordor was a joy to play. As was The Witcher 2. Never thought the controls would turn me off from playing a game.


Have you never played World of Warcraft? Cos they're the exact same controls. Also, the same controls from Dragon age origins. If you don't like A and D to turn your camera, change them in the control settings. It's called either "strafe left"  "strafe right"  or "move left" "move right". You're right about the cursor, it's so that you can click on the loot and the other collectibles. 
And once again, the right click to move the camera is pretty common on most Third person perspective games. You'll get used to it. 
I'll tell you my gripe with the game. NO FCKING MODS.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> WASD is normal in this 'un? No, it is not. The A and D are right sticks of the controller, it f**king controls the camera instead of moving the character like EVERY PC TPS games. And WTH is up with cursor showing up? This isn't a point-and-click type of game (though I understand it has many items spat on the screen, so that's why), and you have to keep pressing the right button to move the camera with the mouse. F*** dat shi'. Controls are BAD. Period.
> 
> Shadow of Mordor was a joy to play. As was The Witcher 2. Never thought the controls would turn me off from playing a game.



This control is also present in all DA games till date. Its just the way it is.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> Have you never played World of Warcraft? Cos they're the exact same controls. Also, the same controls from Dragon age origins. If you don't like A and D to turn your camera, change them in the control settings. It's called either "strafe left"  "strafe right"  or "move left" "move right". You're right about the cursor, it's so that you can click on the loot and the other collectibles.
> And once again, the right click to move the camera is pretty common on most Third person perspective games. You'll get used to it.
> I'll tell you my gripe with the game. NO FCKING MODS.



Thankfully, you can change the bindings, just did that now. A & D moves the character, phew. Still the camera movement is a pain. 
 [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]: 
*i.imgur.com/pUYLMbw.jpg?1

Ultra w/o MSAA.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you good sir, it seems there is some problem with my PC as  setting it to ultra hogs up more than 3.55 gb of memory on that single process only, and it gets incredibly stuttery  even though the FPS is fine


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 18, 2014)

Can I run it on my Laptop? GPU AMD 6630M with i5 2nd gen processor. Also do I need to play 1st and second DA ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2014)

somebody PM the details of the source from where u got this game


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Can I run it on my Laptop? GPU AMD 6630M with i5 2nd gen processor. Also do I need to play 1st and second DA ?



No and No


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Can I run it on my Laptop? GPU AMD 6630M with i5 2nd gen processor. Also do I need to play 1st and second DA ?



Give it a go, the min requirements state 8800 GT, thats an ancient card, so there's a good chance you might be able to pull off 30 + fps at low settings


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Give it a go, the min requirements state 8800 GT, thats an ancient card, so there's a good chance you might be able to pull off 30 + fps at low settings



the GPU is fine, problems the mobile processor, if its a dual core processor which i believe it is ( coz according to Intel all 2nd gen mobile i5 processors are dual core) , it wont be able to run the game. And even if it runs the game, the point is, it will be an excruciating experience. Its not like hes gonna buy it to play in that setup, so he's gonna have to blackflag it, so i kind a saving him some Gigs from his FUP


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

No no, its a dual core with 4 threads.. those are fine !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2014)

Holy Shyte! I got used to the controls and darn, this game's worth the GotY award. So much to do and everything's exciting unlike Far Cry 4. 

Been playing non-stop since 7 hours.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy Shyte! I got used to the controls and darn, this game's worth the GotY award. So much to do and everything's exciting unlike Far Cry 4.
> 
> Been playing non-stop since 7 hours.



Deemit, meking me jelous... Im still waiting for a way to import savegame


----------



## seamon (Dec 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy Shyte! I got used to the controls and darn, this game's worth the GotY award. So much to do and everything's exciting unlike Far Cry 4.
> 
> Been playing non-stop since 7 hours.



Yep this game is too damn good.


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 18, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy Shyte! I got used to the controls and darn, this game's worth the GotY award. So much to do and everything's exciting unlike Far Cry 4.
> 
> Been playing non-stop since 7 hours.



See I told you.  
And true, so much effort has been put into the game and the visuals are just something that you can't keep looking away from.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2014)

Dammit I should have tried my IPT account. There are more seeders as compared to public trackers. Like 1000 to 20

Downloading from fresh again.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 18, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Dammit I should have tried my IPT account. There are more seeders as compared to public trackers. Like 1000 to 20
> 
> Downloading from fresh again.


What is IPT? Do you have an invite?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 18, 2014)

Games pretty fun in PC performance wise too. Getting 50FPS average in 1440P at ultra.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_18_23_14_14_499_zps145c41ef.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_18_23_08_13_935_zps3b167261.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> What is IPT? Do you have an invite?



Private tracker.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Private tracker.



I understood that anyways. What is the fullname? Do you have an invite?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> I understood that anyways. What is the fullname? Do you have an invite?



IPtorrents. Have invite.

- - - Updated - - -

*Anyone here who is running the game on AMD processor?*


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 19, 2014)

Anybody reached the skyhold yet? I got goosebumps last night while playing .  
The last time that happened was before the end of Mass Effect 3. Let's hope this doesn't have a similar ending. XD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 19, 2014)

thejunglegod said:


> Anybody reached the skyhold yet? I got goosebumps last night while playing .
> The last time that happened was before the end of Mass Effect 3. Let's hope this doesn't have a similar ending. XD



I spent last 8 hours in Hinterlands itself, and I haven't completed all the quests too. Man, I'm in love with this game. Sadly, FC4 got interesting too. So will continue this later.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 19, 2014)

Damn it. Me jelly. When shall I get my hands in this game. I cry


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2014)

AMD omega driver fixed all the stuttering issues.. Phew ! Now all I need is a savegame import


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> AMD omega driver fixed all the stuttering issues.. Phew ! Now all I need is a savegame import



What're the good things coming out of importing saves? Is it like ME series?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2014)

yeah, i think major decisions.. i dont know them myself but there are a lot of loose ends on my playthrough  that arent on the default character like


Spoiler



Morrigan's baby with the Warden


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 19, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I spent last 8 hours in Hinterlands itself, and I haven't completed all the quests too. Man, I'm in love with this game. Sadly, FC4 got interesting too. So will continue this later.



leave hinterlands now. Craft more armors, don't craft weapons. Are you able to craft runes yet? on a different note, i found mobility issues with two handed warrior, which sounds realistic but annoying at times. BTW i found crafted stuff are often the best.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> leave hinterlands now. Craft more armors, don't craft weapons. Are you able to craft runes yet? on a different note, i found mobility issues with two handed warrior, which sounds realistic but annoying at times. BTW i found crafted stuff are often the best.



I'm a badarse Qunari. And yeah, haven't found one good armor for Warrior, everywhere I find an armor, it's for Rogue or Mages. And how to craft armors? I mean, you need to always visit that lady in Haven (in Hinterlands)?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm a badarse Qunari. And yeah, haven't found one good armor for Warrior, everywhere I find an armor, it's for Rogue or Mages. And how to craft armors? I mean, you need to always visit that lady in Haven (in Hinterlands)?



He's a MAN, a MAN! not a lady..he's outside main camp in Haven. Crafting Armor is pretty simple. I crafted my first armor with a 92 rating and upgraded with coat. its a heavy armor. I used some leather ( forgot which one) in basic and metal in utility, named it WALL-E . Put two kinds of components u found each in craft socket, the amount and quality of the component will give you different bonus/ratings based on what you use. I'm a bad-ass quanari two handed warrior too


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah, found out his name to be Harritt. Crafted me a good 108 DPS rated armor. This game got all the more interesting, man, darn.

And, post a pic of your Qunari.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> NVM. Found out.



Sorry I remember its the defender coat, full metal armor. Here is all the armor schematics. 

Armor Schematics - Dragon Age Inquisition Wiki Guide - IGN

tell me which one you made, which level are you on? I'm yet to put some serious time in the game. Sadly I got bored with hinterlands and went to the mire and fighting undeads 6 levels higher than i am


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Sorry I remember its the defender coat, full metal armor. Here is all the armor schematics.
> 
> Armor Schematics - Dragon Age Inquisition Wiki Guide - IGN
> 
> tell me which one you made, which level are you on? I'm yet to put some serious time in the game. Sadly I got bored with hinterlands and went to the mire and fighting undeads 6 levels higher than i am



Level 6. I renamed it to "Crafted Armor 1" for easy decisions.  

Here's my Qunari.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Oeuq8YS.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/OLVPMRO.jpg?1


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol 1st pic seems as if that wood is coming outta his head. 2nd pic looks good though.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2014)

Any signs of Dragon keep replacer or something like that yet ??


----------



## iittopper (Dec 20, 2014)

I have stopped playing DA I after 2 hour . Have to play origin first to know the lore and backstory . The first few journals i read was little confusing so decided to play origin and DA 2 first .


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 20, 2014)

So no one is playing mage?? When I get my hands on am playing a mage. 
BTW are those combos still there?? Like shatter, storm of the century etc?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 20, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> So no one is playing mage?? When I get my hands on am playing a mage.
> BTW are those combos still there?? Like shatter, storm of the century etc?



You can play mage, archer.. while playing with any other character...i love this style of DA. when i get bored with my warrior I F2 and F3  Yes the combos are all there, and in a way the execution is more automated than before. If you set the preferences of tactics right, the warrior in your team will automatically sunder/ground break/shield bash when you freeze, incapacitate an enemy. Same goes for mage, he will cast immolation frequently (with mana in pool  of course) when you knock down an enemy with heavy blow.

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Level 6. I renamed it to "Crafted Armor 1" for easy decisions.
> 
> Here's my Qunari.
> 
> ...



no no I mean the Armor category. and what did you use to make it, i will make notes for future play-through.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I have stopped playing DA I after 2 hour . Have to play origin first to know the lore and backstory . The first few journals i read was little confusing so decided to play origin and DA 2 first .



I thought of that first. But darn, it would take months to finish those two games ('cause GTAV). So I continued.



sam_738844 said:


> no no I mean the Armor category. and what did you use to make it, i will make notes for future play-through.



I don't remember. :3

- - - Updated - - -

And.. err.. found this 'un:

[YOUTUBE]l6Nlk8qThro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Level 6. I renamed it to "Crafted Armor 1" for easy decisions.
> Here's my Qunari.



Here's my Whole Team.

*FU attitude*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_20_23_19_05_034_zps8d5d19be.jpg
*

I gave cass something to scratch her back with and she's angry*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_20_23_22_33_159_zps962591a3.jpg
*

This Cool bald dude*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_20_23_25_22_177_zps0b8d9837.jpg
*
Flying Midget*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_20_23_35_30_328_zps86609907.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought of giving him a beard, but beards in this game doesn't stick to the face. Frostbite engine lacks good hairs lol. Also, animal anims are shyte too. Dunia engine has pretty great anims TBH.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2014)

yeah hairs look like they are made of plastic lol, wish they used AMD Tress FX


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2014)

And I thought I was the only one who didnt like hair and beards in this game. They really do look like some guy made the outline of beard in MS Paint and filled black color in it


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2014)

Well TR spoiled us, else we were used to that kind of hair TBH.


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 21, 2014)

I made myself a mage too. But I made him look very unlike what mages usually do. Turns out, he looked cooler than i predicted.
Also, i thought i had the skill tree all figured till a whole new tree opens up at lvl 10 and then your choices keep multiplying. 
Yes, there are spell combos and there are more specialized trees for the inquisitor. I'm really inclined towards the necromancy specialization and im assuming it'll be fun considering how much i love to play as a warlock.
When am i ever gonna finish this game? XDDD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Well TR spoiled us, else we were used to that kind of hair TBH.



Static blocky hairs would've been okay. This game has floating beards and moustache. lel


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Static blocky hairs would've been okay. This game has floating beards and moustache. lel



Well thats sad.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2014)

Can anybody tell me the use of Topaz, Amethyst, Charms in this game? I'm selling them, blindly if there are of any worth.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 26, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can anybody tell me the use of Topaz, Amethyst, Charms in this game? I'm selling them, blindly if there are of any worth.



if they are directly found in your Valuable items when you pick them up and not in crafting materials, *SELL THEM ALL* except they are named after something or someone ( like Blood Ruby for the Crown of the High king of Orzammar  or something like that), that might be important at some part of the game later on for some side quests to get complete.


Also *DO NOT SELL THEM by any means*, even if that means you are  dirt poor with no coins for buying shite! *WHEN THEY ARE in crafting material* and have this  word "MASTERWORK" written on description in Blue. The may seem useless or trivial, say Iron, but suddenly you found "Fade Touched Iron". Super important.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 26, 2014)

Started dragon age inquisition finally. Any special thing to look out for??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> if they are directly found in your Valuable items when you pick them up and not in crafting materials, *SELL THEM ALL* except they are named after something or someone ( like Blood Ruby for the Crown of the High king of Orzammar  or something like that), that might be important at some part of the game later on for some side quests to get complete.
> 
> 
> Also *DO NOT SELL THEM by any means*, even if that means you are  dirt poor with no coins for buying shite! *WHEN THEY ARE in crafting material* and have this  word "MASTERWORK" written on description in Blue. The may seem useless or trivial, say Iron, but suddenly you found "Fade Touched Iron". Super important.



All the things I picked up where in Valuables. So I think I'm fine. I still think I've sold some Crown of something and things like that. I do that to reduce my inventory weight. I have 10k coins. 

Clocked at 36.24 hrs. This is my fastest ever. I get *chills* when I think of new-gen Mass Effect.


----------



## thejunglegod (Dec 26, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> All the things I picked up where in Valuables. So I think I'm fine. I still think I've sold some Crown of something and things like that. I do that to reduce my inventory weight. I have 10k coins.
> 
> Clocked at 36.24 hrs. This is my fastest ever. I get *chills* when I think of new-gen Mass Effect.



Also, don't forget to turn in your items for research before selling all valuables as sometimes they may contain essential items such as spirit essence, fire essence etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2014)

checkout this thread Fanboys 
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/189204-goty-awards-thread.html


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Started dragon age inquisition finally. Any special thing to look out for??



First playthrough: Play as a mage. They have a vested interest in the story...and mage is the most versatile of all classes. Warrior(shield/sword or two-handed sword) or Rogue(archer/twin blades) make skill choices limiting. As a mage, you can use whatever staff you like(yes, even one with low DPS, whichever looks cooler, not on nightmare though), the main damage rests on skill trees. You can pick skills from all four and build a badass mage.

Remember, you can buy skill-respec amulets from blacksmith outside Haven. Try different skills, play with whatever suits you best. Also, around level 12 or so, you get to pick specialization(Knight Enchanter, Rift mage, Necromancer). KE is so insanely strong that you can GO SOLO ON NIGHTMARE!!! But it gets boring, playing that way. Rift mage(my personal favorite) does AoE damage, and builds badass-combos from a range with other mages. Also, unlimited mana and barriers. Rift with shock is just as strong as KE with Ice.

On topic of valuables, sell them all. Notice the icon in front of research items like Dreamer rags etc(a small Cerebrus icon)-those are ones you DON'T sell and give at research table. If you keep storing everything, you'll run out of space for armor and weapons. You need some valuables like Fereldan Medal for requisitions later, but honestly, it's not worth the hassle.

Oh, and don't spend Inquistion perks until you pick DEFT HANDS perk from Leliana, to pick master locks.

P.S. Is it just me, or is there a serious shortage of Heterosexual characters in this game? I mean, I am not complaining, but as a male Human, Cassandra and Josephine are the only two females you can romance(and Josephine is bi, so is Iron bull). Sera is a lesbian, Dorian is gay, Solas/Cullen take race into account. Blackwall, Solas and Cullen are heterosexual. Seems like Bioware thinks most of the players play as females. Still, variety is always good.

P.P.S- Oh, and Vivienne is a colossal b!tch.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Started dragon age inquisition finally. Any special thing to look out for??



1. The game is meant to be played in above normal mode. If you are looking for challenge in combat. start in hard mode and you will find it immensely gratifying, winning each battle, and thank me after you kill your first dragon and look at the loot, and it will be FKING AWESOME! The lack of healing spells will push your strategical maneuvers to the limit and realize how every single point you spend on the tree matters and matters more with same you made for the other characters. Each combo, focus points, healing potion will grant you the absolute value and purpose that makes this game the best RPG this year.

2. Start with any class, it doesn't matter as long as you have the right combination of other playable characters in the game. This game has the sovereignty in play-ability of every kind of classes, with every possible specialization that you will ever find in the game. If you have started with an archer  and thinking you should have chosen a mage for a start, don't regret, walk and fight with two mages at your side, one with knight enchanter, another may be with rift mage specialization, re-spec and augment them with gears  often to compliment each other, take control of em and you will pretty much have the same combat experience which you were looking for.   

3. Explore Dragon Age universe. If you have played the previous two, you already know a plenty lot, and you will enjoy the lore and reminiscence of the epic that took place. Read everything, explore every nook and cranny of the world that your in, don't underestimate the expanded universe of this game just because its not open world, its monster huge and have more hours waiting for you to put in just to find out secrets, places, loot that will baffle you.

4. Craft more and Craft smart. Have a precise and effective inventory plan. Know your items, know what they mean and are meant for. Specially know what to sell and what to carry. Crafting is one of the most gripping points in this game, and you should put a significant amount of educated effort and time into it. Craft smart, don't craft crazy lot, save higher rated armor and weapon component for better schematics, craft more armors than weapons, craft items for all your members and not only you. Keep eye for masterwork items and be careful about what your selling and where. Don't have your inventory cluttered with aux gear...before starting a tough and deciding fight, save, get into it, and get out....identify proper gear, wear it and then get back.

5. Dragon age inquisition is all about how smart are you gonna play it through, no side quests are too bland, not all side quests are super intriguing at the same time, so you have to make that thing up in your head which to go for and when, the use of the War Room and the Council is of uttermost importance because that gives you control over command in everything that your planning next. It can get you items, coins, rewards, unlocks, perks...everything. So be responsive to war room updates and actions and follow up in real-time. Use it well.

- - - Updated - - -



Akira said:


> P.P.S- Oh, and Vivienne is a colossal b!tch.



I'm well decided to kick her out of the league, but i cant reach her in skyhold, the map shows a very tricky position where she's in, and I cant reach that place, seems in the edge of the palace balcony straight out the corridor from throne to outside, but she aint there! nor is she outside. WTF is she. Is she hiding from me knowing that her b1tchin in had pissed me off and am i'm coming to kick her proud noble dark ass?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have played DAO and DA2 with both mage and warrior. Started this game as a female human mage. Despite what everyone says, I personally liked the combat animations of DA2 and this game is even better. And gears played an important role in both the previous games. Will need some time to get used to the inventory in this game. 
The hairs, seriously WTF??
I have decided my party already. Two mages, Varric and a warrior. Lets see how this turns out. BTW fadetouched iron, is that a big deal?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 26, 2014)

I am playing Dragon age origin now to understand the lore and characters , Will try to make character of Inquisition as similar to Origin with same class and profession .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea, I give only sh*t to Vivienne. I haven't had her as a companion at all (Cass 4eves. ), Blackwall is good and Solas is absolutely necessary. He has saved me (me as him) in so many circumstances, all the warriors and rogues died when fighting the Avvar nutcase in Mire, I played cat and mouse with Solas and that guy lol. 

I so wanted to get all nookie-nookie with Leliana, turns out you can't. :< And I just think Cass turned me down yesterday. :<<

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> 3. Explore Dragon Age universe. If you have played the previous two, you already know a plenty lot, and you will enjoy the lore and reminiscence of the epic that took place. Read everything, explore every nook and cranny of the world that your in, don't underestimate the expanded universe of this game just because its not open world, its monster huge and have more hours waiting for you to put in just to find out secrets, places, *loot that will baffle you.*



Absolutely true. I found a 189 DPS Battleaxe in a chest which was capable of holding a dagger lels. And I went on to kill that freaking Despair Demon (screwed me over when I was at Lvl 7).


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 27, 2014)

Masterwork Greatsword with Rune, used Dragon's teeth as mastercraf material.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_27_02_35_29_546_zps65dd3e64.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 27, 2014)

This game is huge. 5 hours in the game and have not explored hinterlands completely. No healing spell is a bummer.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Masterwork Greatsword with Rune, used Dragon's teeth as mastercraf material.
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_27_02_35_29_546_zps65dd3e64.jpg



Mate, give me the materials you used to craft that beast. The schematic, the metals, the hides you used, EVERYTHING. I NEED IT! And also where you got them. I'm Lvl 14 and have just 189 DPS weapon. :<


----------



## Akira (Dec 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> i cant reach her in skyhold, the map shows a very tricky position where she's in, and I cant reach that place, seems in the edge of the palace balcony straight out the corridor from throne to outside, but she aint there! nor is she outside. WTF is she. Is she hiding from me knowing that her b1tchin in had pissed me off and am i'm coming to kick her proud noble dark ass?



She's on a balcony just above Varric. Go to Solas' room, take stairs to library, then move towards Varric's icon. You'll find the door leading to the balcony.


BTW, did anyone make a custom face for a "Special" character that shows up just after you reach Skyhold(no spoilers, but you know who Iam talking about )? Man, he's a badass-specially in that armor!



sam_738844 said:


> Masterwork Greatsword with Rune, used Dragon's teeth as mastercraf material.
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_27_02_35_29_546_zps65dd3e64.jpg



I see what you did there(Dante's weapon??), though I used Tyradda's weapon(one you unlock by going through landmarks in the hinterlands and then completing mission on war-table) till level 12. A fire staff, 115DPS with extra damage. Pretty cool.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 27, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Mate, give me the materials you used to craft that beast. The schematic, the metals, the hides you used, EVERYTHING. I NEED IT! And also where you got them. I'm Lvl 14 and have just 189 DPS weapon. :<



1. Kill a Dragon, get dragon's tooth
2. Acquire advanced masterwork schematics  from War Room Inquisition perks in the Force section.
3. Use  Dragon's scale, Dragon Bone for the Blade, Bloodstone, Paragon's Luster (? ) i forgot for the grip and pommel. 
4. Create Corrupting Rune with Red Lyrium and Empty Runestone.

Combine THEM ALL 

BTW i just became a *Champion* Competing the Specialization Mission.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 1. Kill a Dragon, get dragon's tooth
> 2. Acquire advanced masterwork schematics  from War Room Inquisition perks in the Force section.
> 3. Use  Dragon's scale, Dragon Bone for the Blade, Bloodstone, Paragon's Luster (? ) i forgot for the grip and pommel.
> 4. Create Corrupting Rune with Red Lyrium and Empty Runestone.
> ...



I haven't got Red Lyrium at all. How to get them. I can only destroy them.

And, I'm trying to become a Reaver.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 27, 2014)

I beat the story now, maximum weapon i got is 260 DPS and my level is 16


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2014)

^You made a mistake mate. DA:I shouldn't be completed.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I beat the story now, maximum weapon i got is 260 DPS and my level is 16



Lol you completed it? You played it like COD man if you didnt checked all those side quests and all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2014)

What is the point in completing a game this awesome asap.. take your time buddy, savour the taste, enjoy the flavour, and COMPLETE ALL TEH GODDAMN SIDEQUESTS !!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I beat the story now, maximum weapon i got is 260 DPS and my level is 16



LOL

At level 13 I'm not even halfway through the game, And I have built some pretty Nasty Stuff already ans that is just a start... When I will start getting Tier3 schematics, I will pet some dragons in my keep.

For Cassey..

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_28_00_44_20_999_zpsacb33433.jpg

For Solu Mama

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_28_00_54_12_034_zpsd02846b9.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 28, 2014)

This game, effing huge. I am exploring Hinterlands till now and it seems never ending. In fact the Hinterlands is larger than the mountains and Fereldan city combined in DA2. So many quests. It would definitely take 100+ hours for completion. 
And finally encountered "The Fereldan Frostback". That ******* wiped out my entire party in 3 shots. I need to figure a way out to kill it. Will first explore towards Redcliffe. BTW what about valuables? What to keep and what to sell?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> This game, effing huge. I am exploring Hinterlands till now and it seems never ending. In fact the Hinterlands is larger than the mountains and Fereldan city combined in DA2. So many quests. It would definitely take 100+ hours for completion.
> And finally encountered "The Fereldan Frostback". That ******* wiped out my entire party in 3 shots. I need to figure a way out to kill it. Will first explore towards Redcliffe. BTW what about valuables? What to keep and what to sell?



Yes, it pwned me when I was at Lvl 7 and it still is pwning me at Lvl 14. I NEED a powerful weapon. And sam, which schematic did you use for that Greatsword? Did you buy? If yea, where?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol me too level 7. I need some powerful gears. Masterwork schematics here I come.

BTW this game is every bit of fun it promised . and next stop is witcher 3. It is also gonna be legen wait for it.....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2014)

graphics doesn't look too good................


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 28, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yes, it pwned me when I was at Lvl 7 and it still is pwning me at Lvl 14. I NEED a powerful weapon. And sam, which schematic did you use for that Greatsword? Did you buy? If yea, where?



You have to use one inquisition perk to unlock the advanced warrior schematics from War Room to get that "Engraved Great Sword"  schematic. I'm not sure whether the unlocked schematics will be same for everyone (can be random which is expected), if there is another way of getting that schematic ( which of course should be) IDK about that.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2014)

Started it finally... today. Tried Elf rogue. Some how I created him a lot "skinny" . So Im gonna start again tomorrow may be with Qunari or will settle with Elf only.

So all those veterans out there, please bless me with some useful tips and starting rules that I should keep in mind.

- - - Updated - - -

One more thing, the hairdo looks like all those heroes have applied "mehndi" on their head


----------



## iittopper (Dec 29, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> graphics doesn't look too good................



you kidding right ? Its the best looking RPG game without mods



nomad47 said:


> This game, effing huge. I am exploring Hinterlands till now and it seems never ending. In fact the Hinterlands is larger than the mountains and Fereldan city combined in DA2. So many quests. It would definitely take 100+ hours for completion.
> And finally encountered "The Fereldan Frostback". That ******* wiped out my entire party in 3 shots. I need to figure a way out to kill it. Will first explore towards Redcliffe. BTW what about valuables? What to keep and what to sell?



Just a advice - leave hinterland now , the next place is so much more awesome .


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 29, 2014)

Moved out already. This game is awesome


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2014)

Guys, I had killed Abyssal High Dragon in The Western Approach, but I thought it didn't drop any loot. After that I learned that the loot is dropped at a random place and not actually where the dragon was slayed. Unfortunately, I fast travelled back, did some missions and after learning of the loot, I went back to find nothing. 

So did I kill a dragon for nothing? I only got 2 Dragon bones from killing the one in the Dales. :<


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 30, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I had killed Abyssal High Dragon in The Western Approach, but I thought it didn't drop any loot. After that I learned that the loot is dropped at a random place and not actually where the dragon was slayed. Unfortunately, I fast travelled back, did some missions and after learning of the loot, I went back to find nothing.
> 
> So did I kill a dragon for nothing? I only got 2 Dragon bones from killing the one in the Dales. :<



it will always be there and not any random place, it will look like a dragon skull lying around. loot it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> it will always be there and not any random place, it will look like a dragon skull lying around. loot it.



I had killed that Dales dragon from afar with Solas and the loot didn't spawn where the dragon was slayed but where I was standing when it died. 

Searched for like 5 minutes and found nothing in The Western Approach. :<


----------



## Piyush (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok some questions:

1. Im in Hinterland right now. After 2 hr in this region, so many quests!!!! How to proceed? It feels like a burden to me. More scary than my memories of schooldays where I used to have incomplete work in all subjects in Homework notebook.
2. During the council meeting on war table, I am able to see only 2 regions on the map, left one and right one. Are there only these 2 regions in game and many sub regions in each?
3. At this point of time, what should I focus more? Im playing a human female archer on hard difficulty. Should i finish side quest first? I am not really interested in go-fetch-that-item kinda side quests.
4. Also, when I selected a quest on war table, a timer was started. Till then I wasnt able to proceed. So in the meanwhile I traveled to Hinterland and havent gone back since. What did I do wrong?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ok some questions:
> 
> 1. Im in Hinterland right now. After 2 hr in this region, so many quests!!!! How to proceed? It feels like a burden to me. More scary than my memories of schooldays where I used to have incomplete work in all subjects in Homework notebook.
> 2. During the council meeting on war table, I am able to see only 2 regions on the map, left one and right one. Are there only these 2 regions in game and many sub regions in each?
> ...



1. Prioritize these.  Closing Fade Rifts, Holding  Hinterlands, Convincing Dennet of Horses for Inquistion along with the Horse-master Quest, In the elements, Strange Bedfellows, Unlocking Redcliff and lastly Killing Ferleden Forstback.

2. The Two regions Orlais and Ferelden are the Two major regions in Thedas, being the Herald you have the authority of all actions and decisions, plans and administrations on these two. These two regions have plot points, activities, inquisitions, wars and quests depending on your decisions and priorities. Main quests are also to be found in due course of time aligned with your progress. 

3. Your Focus being an archer would be more on survival, strategy and laying out your archery skills in the path of artificer. You should spend major points in Archery skill tree, while spending one or two key points in Stealth and in Traps section to have at least cloaking and poison weapons skill handy in combat.

4. There are three liaisons at your disposal in the war front, they are specialized in three areas such as Cullen for acting with Force and the army, Josephine, specialized in solutions and acquirement by using her extensive contacts, and Lelliana using covert ops tactics and spies. Whenever you choose an operation in War room, you can choose between threes three to complete it for you, meaning Operations can be done without your direct involvement and presence, still being able to complete the quest and gain rewards. 

Also these operations are high valued since they unlock new areas, which you can promptly travel to and chase quests on your own with party...earn resources from an already unlocked area, complete story and major companion side quests parallel to your progression...and many more.

 You can do many at tandem, each operation requires an agent, an action, and power points, which , once started with appropriate agent, will take a certain amount of time to complete, e.g. unlocking new areas are instant, solving a hair to throne conflict in some district in Orlais can take 20 minutes of in-game time. You can use this time to do other quests in an area which you have unlocked and and traveled to, or simply save and quit and the next time you start the game, the timer will have progressed.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2014)

Big thanks for the  help Sam. Esp with that last question.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 31, 2014)

Another one down. Triumph is mine. Got cool loot too.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_31_00_20_05_804_zps322fc514.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_31_01_04_46_035_zps24862035.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 31, 2014)

[MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] when did you kill the fereldan frostback? I tried while I was level 7 and man, did she pawn me!!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 31, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] when did you kill the fereldan frostback? I tried while I was level 7 and man, did she pawn me!!!



at level 9 i guess, i don't remember, i have the screenshots, but it doesn't show my level, the Dragon is level 12..that. I'm telling you, you need to prepare the hell out for every battle with dragon, every one of them is a bad m*****ka. Frostback is a Fire dragon, I clearly remember crafting every piece of armor with Fire resistant material, grabbing whatever amulet, belt, ring in my closet which are best, stacking up healing potions. And  Most importantly the party. Frostback was the first dragon, kinda..well an easy one, now that i know, for everyone of them i killed onwards, fcuked my party bad in no time coz i chose wrong. Dorian is a fking piece of paper, dies in 30 seconds, Cole, doesn't stand a chance, backstabbing a bloody dragon is not a good idea...And Sera/Varric...naaaah...they run out of tricks that hits the most. 

So Cassandra, Blackwall, Iron Bull ( tho I feel after the first, he's kinda annoying me now in fights ) are must take. Also solas is a great member, he can do real damage, but most important, whatever happens, keep Vivienne in party at least while killing a dragon, yeah i know she is one massive bitc#..but boy oh boy...knight enchanter..her barrier and revive and resurgence are three most important skills that are must in every dragon hunt. I'm a dual wield champion, weird but effective, i rarely die...i take cass or black-wall for guard....

Also read about the dragons in internet, Frostback is a fire dragon, but he does do much ranged attach damage which can instantly kill ur ranged mage or archer. Vinsomer has a badass guard generation and a powerful electric vortex, the storm Rider is also an electric dragon, and has a very powerful ranged EMP blast that can kill a party standing in the swamp instantly.  So you have hit once, load back, and choose ranged/meele combo properly accordingly, i suffered with the above one with Dorian and Viv together, i replaced dorian with blackwall and voila! I also respc the mages specially aligning them with the weaknesses of the dragons with my heard earned money every time!


Forstback

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_25_22_46_23_448_zpsfd2568f7.jpg


Stormrider

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2014_12_27_18_11_46_352_zps33194ce7.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2014)

Waah you guys fighting dragons and Im having hard time with those bandit's hounds.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jan 1, 2015)

I downloaded the game with 1.0 version. Is there any way to download just patch 2.5? I don't want to download the entire game again


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2015)

Another question. 
How can I know beforehand when entering a new region via war council table that the enemies will be hard to kill. For example I was level 6 when I chose that region in which only 1 follower is allowed (the one in which there are undead)


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 1, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Another question.
> How can I know beforehand when entering a new region via war council table that the enemies will be hard to kill. For example I was level 6 when I chose that region in which only 1 follower is allowed (the one in which there are undead)



you don't have to know. Take it as it is. If you die a lot, you will grow stronger by every fight you win.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2015)

Any way for dragon keep saves on ships yet ??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> you don't have to know. Take it as it is. If you die a lot, you will grow stronger by every fight you win.



Ahh then its fine. I thought I was doing something wrong. 1 more thing, I just found a frost rune in a cave. Can I remove it from the weapon I imbune it (not done yet so asking) ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Any way for dragon keep saves on ships yet ??



Nope, unless someone shares worldstate with a legit owner .. legit owner also has to setup appearance and name and that kinda stuff..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2015)

Man, this game's worth it. If there'll be any offer below 2k, I might buy this. 

Hoping the DLCs are going to be kickarse. 

OFFTOPIC: It's a new year and all, so here you go.

[YOUTUBE]IitCQCaKi3E[/YOUTUBE]

The FEELS! Holy mother of God, the feels. That was the best RPG I had played.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Ahh then its fine. I thought I was doing something wrong. 1 more thing, I just found a frost rune in a cave. Can I remove it from the weapon I imbune it (not done yet so asking) ?



nope you can not. Save it for the best weapon. Better get the schematics to make it on your own. I have all the Runes.

ok now is the time for two important information. 

1.Those who are seeking Tier 3 Schematics. Cradle of Sullivan is the place to go. Turn the place upside down. And leave at least one llot item in every loot bag or chest. Revisit and it will fill up with more items. MOST OF WHICH happens to be Tier3 weapon, armor and modification schematics. I almost got all of the tier3 ones except a few.

2. The Influence exploit. Get Farris the contract seller in your sky hold courtyard next to the weapon marchent by completing a fair amount of Sera's companion quest. Get to farris, start buying contracts, each contract will give you a significant influence boost, dont leave the trade window, and sell all the contracts after buying and get your money back. Once the contract is bought the influence gain is permanent, that translating to gain of Valuable inquisition perks. After you gain the influence and the money back, leave the trade window.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 2, 2015)

^You know what I did, I didn't recruit Sera, IDK why but she pissed me off. Now I'm learning how useful she could've been. Oh well, in the next playthrough then.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

Never ever ever ever not recruit someone in any bioware game


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 2, 2015)

This fereldan frostback is pawning me. I need to now focus on main story and get better gears. Will deal with this one when am level 12+... I don't know how you guys killed it


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> This fereldan frostback is pawning me. I need to now focus on main story and get better gears. Will deal with this one when am level 12+... I don't know how you guys killed it



12+ is too late, Frost back's loot will be irrelevant by then and you will have no fun to kill an under-level dragon, you will get better loot ( except the dragon bone, scale and tooth obviously ) in story line from a sack or box lying around somewhere. Same happened to me when i spent so many annoying hours to lure that abyssal high dragon, which sounded epic, then it came with level 14  i was at 16...i literally went to a corner, almost sat down and watched three other members beat the s#it out of him without losing half health.

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^You know what I did, I didn't recruit Sera, IDK why but she pissed me off. Now I'm learning how useful she could've been. Oh well, in the next playthrough then.



thats....sad. It sounded like "you know what i did, i bought a Ferrari, but I got rid of the tell lamps" ..u know someday.. I will break a whole new tier3 magister staff upon the fking bald skull of Vivenne, for the insanely infuriating way she talks and nags...!!! but when I go to a fight that takes me on the knees...I have her on the party with the best gear i have.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 2, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> 12+ is too late, Frost back's loot will be irrelevant by then and you will have no fun to kill an under-level dragon, you will get better loot ( except the dragon bone, scale and tooth obviously ) in story line from a sack or box lying around somewhere. Same happened to me when i spent so many annoying hours to lure that abyssal high dragon, which sounded epic, then it came with level 14  i was at 16...i literally went to a corner, almost sat down and watched three other members beat the s#it out of him without losing half health.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


It seems I need Vivienne with me. I need some good tier 2 armor schematics. And tier 2 materials. Next time it will be me as mage, Vivienne, Cassandra and Iron bull. I need armor


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> It seems I need Vivienne with me. I need some good tier 2 armor schematics. And tier 2 materials. Next time it will be me as mage, Vivienne, Cassandra and Iron bull. I need armor



Tell me what class are you and what do you have. I will plan you a strategy.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Tell me what class are you and what do you have. I will plan you a strategy.



Help me as well.

Me a qunari dual handed warrior. And the rest are the default followers. We all lvl 5-6


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Help me as well.
> 
> Me a qunari dual handed warrior. And the rest are the default followers. We all lvl 5-6



LEVEL--5-6??! 5-6?!! Frostback? Go home Inquisitor, you drank too much Ale in the Tavern.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 2, 2015)

Am level 9 mage with buff spells like barrier and revival. I have winters grasp and immolate. Chain lightning is a bonus.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> LEVEL--5-6??! 5-6?!! Frostback? Go home Inquisitor, you drank too much Ale in the Tavern.



You mean I have to be 9-10 to challenge Frost back?

Arent there any dragons I can fight at this point of time? What about that one who was fighting a giant in Coast?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> You mean I have to be 9-10 to challenge Frost back?
> 
> Arent there any dragons I can fight at this point of time? What about that one who was fighting a giant in Coast?



Frostback is the first one you should go for. I wont suggest it because, simply you do not have enough skills unlocked at level 5-6, also you do not have much options in choosing the right companions. You should at least have Viv or Iron-bull in your party. I'm not saying its impossible with your current skills and party, i'm just saying its unlikely. 

So you want to know where the dragon flies away in storm cost leaving its pray half-dead? it flies off to an island called The Dragon Island. Access to this island can only be gained after the Red Lyrium Quest in Storm cost to capture their keep. After the Keep is captured, you will get to row a boat directly to that island. There....you will get to meet the toughest electric dragon of this game. Vinsomer...which i posted a SS earlier after killing it.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2015)

> the toughest electric dragon of this game. Vinsomer


Damn....


----------



## gameranand (Jan 2, 2015)

What are the default world without Dragon Keep ??
Some insight would be useful.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> You mean I have to be 9-10 to challenge Frost back?
> 
> Arent there any dragons I can fight at this point of time? What about that one who was fighting a giant in Coast?



Ok assuming you have already acquired Blackwall/Iron-bull/Vivienne. I say you take Cassandra/Blackwall for tanking. and Ironbull for you will control him as your primary damage dealer. Now re-spec iron bull in two handed warrior as you see fit. In battle master you have to go upto combat roll. Then invest in  War Cry, Challenge in the other tree. 

These first three are important to generate guard which is absolutely critical. Now being a mage you will have to invest a lot in your Ice Element tree for Frostback is fire type. Max out Freezing touch, and also take ice armor. Blizzard is also a good move, and phase shift is a must ( teleport skill) You will have to keep the mage at distance (you) and set his ice spell tactics as preferable. 

When the attack starts, keep Cassandra and black-wall close within the vortex radius near the feet and command to attack freely. You being ironbull must keep spamming challenge and war cry every time the cooldown completes. Stack up fire resistant potion or armor if possible for all party. And use the combat roll when the dragon lifts its claws for the physical damage attach or the tail-swipe. That should get you somewhere. Keep yourself alive while doing this, and when it start to fly around in the mid-battle and hurl dragon fire ball at you, constantly move around, jump take shelter, and phase out whenever possible. Avoid the vortex with the teleport skill too.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> What are the default world without Dragon Keep ??
> Some insight would be useful.



I researched a bit before starting the game about Dragon Keep. Yes it sure have some good things about it fo those who have played DAO and DA2 but many people who have played with Keep saying that once you are into story, it wont matter much. And many things which I dont know coz I didnt play DA2. So I'd say the default world is as much attracting as it can be.

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> Ok assuming you have already acquired Blackwall/Iron-bull/Vivienne. I say you take Cassandra/Blackwall for tanking. and Ironbull for you will control him as your primary damage dealer. Now re-spec iron bull in two handed warrior as you see fit. In battle master you have to go upto combat roll. Then invest in  War Cry, Challenge in the other tree.
> 
> These first three are important to generate guard which is absolutely critical. Now being a mage you will have to invest a lot in your Ice Element tree for Frostback is fire type. Max out Freezing touch, and also take ice armor. Blizzard is also a good move, and phase shift is a must ( teleport skill) You will have to keep the mage at distance (you) and set his ice spell tactics as preferable.
> 
> When the attack starts, keep Cassandra and black-wall close within the vortex radius near the feet and command to attack freely. You being ironbull must keep spamming challenge and war cry every time the cooldown completes. Stack up fire resistant potion or armor if possible for all party. And use the combat roll when the dragon lifts its claws for the physical damage attach or the tail-swipe. That should get you somewhere. Keep yourself alive while doing this, and when it start to fly around in the mid-battle and hurl dragon fire ball at you, constantly move around, jump take shelter, and phase out whenever possible. Avoid the vortex with the teleport skill too.



I have Blackwell and Vivienne. Lets see how it goes then. Thanks for tactics


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

The default dragon age state : 


Spoiler



HeroEdit
Lyna Mahariel: Dalish Elf Warrior
Warden Died Killing the Archdemon
CompanionsEdit
Romanced No One
Recruited Dog
Loghain Executed by the Warden
Persuaded the Revered Mother to Free Sten
Recruited Sten
Did not Return Sten's Sword
Nathaniel Alive and Well
Recruited Zevran
Zevran Alive and Well
Recruited Wynne
Wynne Alive and Well
Alistair Became King
Warden and Alistair were not Lovers
Leliana Alive and Well
Morrigan Did not Have a Baby
Did Not Acquire Flemeth's Grimoire
PrologueEdit
Ostagar Prisoner Left Alone
Cured Mabari
The Arl of RedcliffeEdit
Helped Redcliffe Fight
Helped Redclliffe Prepare for Battle
Connor Killed
Bella Left Redcliffe
Did not Help Bevin
Valena was Killed
Isolde Survived
The Urn of Sacred AshesEdit
Urn Not Poisoned
Broken CircleEdit
Mages Supported
First Enchanter Survived
Disagreed with Cullen's Request
Nature of The BeastEdit
Brokered Peace Between the Elves and Werewolves
Did Not Encounter Cammen and Gheyna
Could Not Help Elora
Did Not Tell Athras About Danyla
Did Not Bring Varathorn Ironbark
Did Not Find Deygan
A Paragon of Her Own KindEdit
Warden Destroyed The Anvil
Bhelen Crowned King
Did Not Encounter Dagna
Did Not Encounter Mardy
Did Not Conceive with Mardy
Did Not Speak to Filda
Did Not Prove The Legion of The Dead's Connection to Nobility
Did Not Look Into Stolen Tome
Did Not Help Burkel Create Chantry
Zerlinda Remained in Dust Town
Did Not Complete Rogek's Lyrium Deal
Did Not Help Orta Reinstate House Ortan
DenerimEdit
Ser Landry Alive
Did Not Tell Bann Sighard about Oswyn
Did Not Bring Lost Verses to Sister Justine
Did Not Complete Slim Couldry's Crime Wave
Did Not Clear the White Falcons out of the Pearl
Did Not Handle the Crimson Oars
Did Not Give Bann Alfstanna Iminric's Ring
Did Not Return Amulet to Elven Beggar
Could Not Find Goldanna
Did not Encounter Marjolaine
Did not Complete Master Ignacio's Assassinations
The LandsmeetEdit
Alistair and Anora Rule Together
The Battle of DenerimEdit
Warden Killed Archdemon
AwakeningEdit
Architect Killed
Keep Protected
Recruited Oghren
The Warden Did not Help Oghren and Felsi
Witch HuntEdit
Warden Did not Go Through the Eluvian
Warden's KeepEdit
Gained Power of Blood
Killed Both Sophia and Avernus
The Stone PrisonerEdit
Shale is Alive and Well
Mattias and Amalia Both Alive Neither Possessed
Shale Recruited
Dragon Age 2Edit
HeroEdit
Garrett Hawke: Male Mage
Diplomatic Personality
CompanionsEdit
Romances No One
Bethany Died Escaping Lothering
Bethany Did not Live to See the War
Carver Became a Templar
Bartrand Killed
Helped Varric Discover Cause of Haunting
Red Lyrium Fragment Destroyed
Fenris Alive and Well
Did not Recruit Isabela
Isabela Never Recruited
Did not Give Isabela the Arishok
Merrill Stayed with Hawke
Merrill Survived
Merrill Repaired the Eluvian
Merrill's Clan Survived
Did not Approve of Anders' Actions at the Chantry
Anders Survived
Aveline Stayed Single
Aveline Stayed with Hawke
Befriended Tallis
Did Not Kiss Tallis
Did Not Recruit Sebastian
Befriended Varric
PrologueEdit
Joined the Smugglers
Act 1Edit
Fought the Templars
Did Not Return Martin's Cargo
Killed Kelder
Did not Return Seamus
Did Not Encounter Ginnis
Killed Danzig
Never Looked for Ninette
Did Not Help Hubert
Blackmailed Ser Thrask
Idunna Killed
Sent Feynriel to the Dalish
Keren Reinstated with the Templars
Defended Ketojan from the Qunari
Karras Killed
Act 2Edit
Gascard Killed
Did Not Side with Varnell
Did Not Side with Mother Petrice
Did Not Help Hubert
Did Not Help Yevhen
Killed Javaris
Did Not Encounter Lieutenant Harley
Feynriel Freed
Act 3Edit
Did Not Encounter Nuncio
Did Not Encounter Zevran
Nathaniel was Not Encountered
Reunited Gamlen and Charade
Handed Conspirators to Orsino
Let Emile go Free
Let Keran Go
Did Not Kill Bone Pit Dragon
Sided with the Mages
LegacyEdit
Sided with Larius
Found Malcolm's Will



Default world state sucks IMO ..
some gaping plotholes in default story lines : 
warden was female dalish elf who never romanced anyone and ended up dying
Hawke never recruited isabella  (Wtf ?)

would anyone be kind enough to generate a world state for me ?  I can share my own worldstate via Keep and all i need is a savegame for the starting location


----------



## gameranand (Jan 2, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I researched a bit before starting the game about Dragon Keep. Yes it sure have some good things about it fo those who have played DAO and DA2 but many people who have played with Keep saying that once you are into story, it wont matter much. And many things which I dont know coz I didnt play DA2. So I'd say the default world is as much attracting as it can be.



Thanks for the info. Right now my bag is full, actually more like waiting for this game to get the damn DLCs so that I would have to download everything in one go. Downloading things one by one for DA2 was a pretty bad experience.
If only EA changes their fckin selling policies. I'll start buying EA games as well before playing.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> The default dragon age state :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dafaq so many decisions imported. I wonder how many will actually make a change in world or nature of characters towards the protagonist.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, there are so many decisions, you should login to DA: keep from your origin account and see for yourself the tapestry.. the amount of information is huuuuuge.. Either way, i dont care how many decisions are in game as i wont play the game without my own worldstate


----------



## Piyush (Jan 2, 2015)

Sera is soooo funny character. She adds life to the adventure time especially if Solas is around, havent tried her with Vivienne. 
  [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
I am a Qunari dual hand weapon hero. Now which combination will be the best?

Me + Bull + Sera/ Varric + Solas/Vivienne 
Me + Bull + Cassandra/Warden + Solas/ Vivienne 
Me + Bull + Solas + Vivienne

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I never played a  mage in either DAO, DA2, DAI, KoAR, etc etc

But what I think is a mage should have some barrier/ dispel/ powerup spells as well along with some dmg spells too. And now since my both mages are level , how do you think I should level up them. Most probably;y I'll be taking only 1 of them along with me. Or do you think both of them in the party along with 2 warriors is a good thing?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 3, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Sera is soooo funny character. She adds life to the adventure time especially if Solas is around, havent tried her with Vivienne.
> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION]
> I am a Qunari dual hand weapon hero. Now which combination will be the best?
> 
> ...



1. When you are doing side quests, max out each character's play -style and experience with them as much as possible and mix em up for awesome humor, varric+cassandra, bull+serra, solas+viv they all have banters back and forth with keen wits and sometimes slapstick fun.
2. When you are raiding a demon infested area, have at least Cassandra or Blackwall with you. 
3. When you are up against human foes. Take Solas/viv for Crowd Control and turn the battle.
4. When you are exploring a dungeon, make sure you at least have Cole/Varric/Sera with you to unlock secret doors ( also get deft hand, fine tools perk from war room ASAP) for lucrative loots.


OK I almost squeezed every bit if Tier3 Schematics and Runes as much as possible, I will now veer hard toward the story. Before I do, here how Stuff looks like on me now.

*Dark Side of the Blunt force*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_00_12_57_508_zpsa27c8dc5.jpg

*Specially made for beheading dragons...*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_00_29_48_679_zpsf1645214.jpg

*My Favorite Sword in the history of Gaming remade.*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_03_01_41_33_063_zps2af55b80.jpg

*Sera's Bow*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_14_37_20_715_zps654b387d.jpg


*Tier3 Armor Set*

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_00_46_28_376_zpsa4904b1d.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_00_46_30_828_zpsf7e7c4fc.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_00_46_15_999_zps567c6644.jpg

More Awesome loot incoming...

And  [MENTION=60024]NVIDIAGeek[/MENTION]

I know this can be frustrating but...there is the high dragon

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_17_14_29_697_zpsa85df980.jpg

and there's the loot. Feel sorry for the loss.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_01_17_15_20_106_zps2348c9c9.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2015)

Them items.... 

Back to topic... Cole is awesome man, I never expected him to show up in council room like that. Actually I never expected him to join us in the first place. I thought of him as a spirit but he turned out to be an assassin!!

Ok now Im gonna try Me + Bull/ Cass + Cole (Actually Im gonna play him and let AI play my hero) and lastly a mage. I sooo wanna try some daggers coming out of shadows.

- - - Updated - - -

Holy Hell!!! Being a rogue dual dagger assassin is so awesome. I know it may not be the best against dragons and big demons but ... damn.... against mortal races, this playstyle is so wicked. I've put my character on AI and been playing Cole with 1 unique and 1 rare dagger . He takes like 80% of health of enemy Spellbinders and Marksmen who are equal or 1 level ahead of him in 1 freaking strike!!
But.... he is so fragile...

- - - Updated - - -

1 more question Sam
Why cant I unlock the Deft Hands perk even after having 4 points of inquisition perk?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 3, 2015)

Cole is crap he is the first guy who get killed in every battle


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Cole is crap he is the first guy who get killed in every battle



On AI may be, but Im playing him on my own after giving my Qunari character some HP boost, so I can let him do as he pleases.

Cole is devastating with Stealth and flank attacks combos. But yea, I also dont let Cole take charge of the battle. I start with grappling chain of Qunari and when all the focus of enemies is on my other 3 party members, I start giving my regards to each enemy one by one by backstabs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2015)

why the graphics looking dull above...on you tube it looks splendid


----------



## gameranand (Jan 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah, there are so many decisions, you should login to DA: keep from your origin account and see for yourself the tapestry.. the amount of information is huuuuuge.. Either way, i dont care how many decisions are in game as i wont play the game without my own worldstate



Same here. This is the sole reason I haven't downloaded the game yet.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> why the graphics looking dull above...on you tube it looks splendid



In what way? Like.. washed out?
I feel the same with most of the image over the Internet but in game visuals are much much better.

- - - Updated - - -

Progress: Cant figure out what to do in "Craft your first rune" quest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2015)

^^Hmm..let me know how much of hours u guys clocked to complete this game


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 4, 2015)

Managed to take the Fereladan Frostback's health down to 75%. And one miscalculated move and bam, my two mages are down. Now will have to start again


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 4, 2015)

The Northern Hunter is dead.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 4, 2015)

So I tried my first Dragon fight. Frostback.

I was lvl 12 and rest 11. Got served, so quickly. After many tries, we were able to deal dmg only 50% to his HP.

I think I have to make some fire resistance stuff and respec my mages to have points in Freezing skill tree. Both mages had only 2-3 points in freeze type tree and Dorian had all points in lightning tree.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 4, 2015)

another one bites the dust Hivernal The Ice Dragon is dead. Two more to go in Du lion. I killed 6 Dragons so far. Arch-demon, i'm coming for you one dragon at a time.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 5, 2015)

I need to get past this fereldan frost back. Getting always killed at 75% by those dragonlins


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 5, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I need to get past this fereldan frost back. Getting always killed at 75% by those dragonlins



Are you in nightmare mode?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 5, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Are you in nightmare mode?


Lol I wish. Tough. I just don't have better gear


----------



## Piyush (Jan 5, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I need to get past this fereldan frost back. Getting always killed at 75% by those dragonlins


Same here. Cant kill him. Level 13 now and party members 12.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Finally The frostback is down. Am disappointed though. There should have been some cool kill animation. 
All it took was equipping Solas with a different staff


----------



## Piyush (Jan 5, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Finally The frostback is down. Am disappointed though. There should have been some cool kill animation.
> All it took was equipping Solas with a different staff



Did you have fire resistance items equipped?
And who were your party members and their levels?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep especially crafted fire resistant armor for blackwall and Cassandra. Myself a mage and solas did not have fire resistance, but we both had barrier. Solas completely spaced as a winter and fire mage. Me a buff and winter mage. Two special staves one crafted one looted. And boom the frostback was down. Me level 9 and rest level 8 I guess


----------



## Piyush (Jan 5, 2015)

Im lvl 13 on normal difficulty and I am ashamed.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Arey don't be disheartened. I figured out the dragon. I died 4 times in 75%.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2015)

Finally killed him. 
Cassandra, Solas and Vivienne made it happen.
Made myself and Cass to tank while both mages made to use barrier one by one and freezing skills in queue. Vivienne's AoE healing thing helped (the one which requires Focus)

Loot was impressive. Btw, the loot is random or fixed?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome sound track. Loving this game. Some screenies



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/WV2nvDZ.png
*i.imgur.com/omavgPy.png
*i.imgur.com/Rv6OUeo.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 6, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Finally killed him.
> Cassandra, Solas and Vivienne made it happen.
> Made myself and Cass to tank while both mages made to use barrier one by one and freezing skills in queue. Vivienne's AoE healing thing helped (the one which requires Focus)
> 
> Loot was impressive. Btw, the loot is random or fixed?



you will get a couple of dragon's tooth, some dragon scales, and dragon bone and blood, those are fix and are essentially rare crafting item with the dragon's tooth being a master-crafting material with a 40% chance of success (which is am afraid is predetermined and not based on a dice roll D&D mechanism ). Rest of non-draconic loots are random.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 6, 2015)

The loot I got is of no use.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2015)

Well unexpectedly I got a lvl 15 unique staff when my mages were 13 lvl and some rare goodies along with it apart from what Sam mentioned.


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2015)

looks like everyone started except me


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2015)

Alok said:


> looks like everyone started except me



Not downloaded yet?

---------------------------
I cant reach 2 shards left in Forgotton Oasis map. Anyone who completed this one?

 moment : I used to thing that the ring names are just for naming and nothing else. Figured it out just now that ring with specific skill names are meant to boost those skills


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2015)

Resuming today from 30 %. Was downloading gog copy of Witcher 2 EE 

Meanwhile I made 2 character in Dragon Age Keep ready to export


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2015)

Killed 2 dragons today.

First was Abyssal High Dragon, pretty easy to be honest.
Second was The Greater Mistrail. Now this one was a good fight. Took me more than 20 mins of continuous tactical moves. The spell of the battle would be Cassandra's special skill, I think its name was Rally. I didnt even had to use Vivienne's special skill (Rejuvenation i think).

And loot was equally good with 3 unique items and many consolation goodies.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 7, 2015)

Alok said:


> Resuming today from 30 %. Was downloading gog copy of Witcher 2 EE
> 
> Meanwhile I made 2 character in Dragon Age Keep ready to export



Bought the game I presume?

- - - Updated - - -

And I've decided to play DA:O before moving on. So, any recommended mods for that?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2015)

[MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION], could you please export my world state, much obliged !


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 8, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Killed 2 dragons today.
> 
> First was Abyssal High Dragon, pretty easy to be honest.
> Second was *The Greater Mistrail*. Now this one was a good fight. Took me more than 20 mins of continuous tactical moves. The spell of the battle would be Cassandra's special skill, I think its name was Rally. I didnt even had to use Vivienne's special skill (Rejuvenation i think).
> ...



it gave me pretty good loots, one of those happened to be the  Light Armor "In War, Victory" which completes the trinity Armor Set with "In peace, Vigilance. In death, Sacrifice" 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_07_21_20_25_554_zpsaec4a8d6.jpg

Also Got and made these sweet ass weapons 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_07_00_13_55_313_zps6279c19b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_07_22_59_06_698_zps538af0bd.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DragonAgeInquisition_2015_01_08_00_59_29_019_zps8cac36fd.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 8, 2015)

those weapons are beautiful...recipes??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> it gave me pretty good loots, one of those happened to be the  Light Armor "In War, Victory" which completes the trinity Armor Set with "In peace, Vigilance. In death, Sacrifice"


Wow I got the exact same items from that dragon as well. That amulet of Power must be for Sera iirc. 
But its my first item, the set you are talking about.

Also, that great axe looks awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Wow I got the exact same items from that dragon as well. That amulet of Power must be for Sera iirc.
> But its my first item, the set you are talking about.
> 
> Also, that great axe looks awesome.



Do u feel like Skyrim in this game?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Do u feel like Skyrim in this game?



There are plus and minus if you compare it with Skyrim. I can point it out since I have played like 500hrs or more of skyrim way back.

*Plus*:
--Companions interaction is deep. Sometimes hilarious, sometimes dark humor and sometime simple caring thoughts.
--Tactical Combat still is fun in RPG genre. This game proves it very well when you are put against a challenging enemy.
--Fight against Dragons. A good dragon fight will take decision every 3-5 secs. The battle might go for long durations. For eg. my last dragon fight in which the dragon was 1 level more than my team (except me), it took us around 25 mins to finish him off.
--Crafting, though in the beginning may looks hard and confusing, once mastered, you can feel the power you crafted.
--Huge skill pool to play with. Especially when you can control every companion. Powerful spells indeed look powerful. One can create combos with the help of certain skills used in particular sequence


*Minus*:
--No other storage space apart from your inventory which is 60. But its still more than enough if one is not a hoarder. Ingredients, crafting materials dont take space.
--Those shouts in Skyrim will be something one might miss.
--Open world like Skyrim isnt here. But there are 2 main regions with many sub regions. And dont mind the absence of open world, the sub regions are actually pretty huge.
--Some times the AI acts stupid. For eg, the party members will be near the human enemies and enemies wont do anything just because the current character the one you are controlling at the moment) is in invisibility mode. But same goes for Skyrim as well. For eg with 100 lvl pickpocket and Sneak I was able to take off the women's clothes in broad day light without any hostility 
--Long loading times but that just may be my processor getting old.

You will get different opinion from other people here as well. These was my experience so far in the game.


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2015)

Nevarine said:
			
		

> @Alok , could you please export my world state, much obliged !




yeah sure . Which class ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> yeah sure . Which class ?



please contact me on origin, my user - Stormfrost1
ive been waiting for a savegame for a long long time


----------



## Alok (Jan 8, 2015)

okay then. Tell me choices and I'll make character.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 9, 2015)

Piyush said:


> eg with 100 lvl pickpocket and Sneak I was able to take off the women's clothes in broad day light without any hostility



Level 100 pickpocket you started taking off clothes....I can expect this from you.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Level 100 pickpocket you started taking off clothes....I can expect this from you.



Actually saw on a funny videos channel first on Youtube 

- - - Updated - - -

So some how I delayed the Crestwood map and its missions and by the time I reached there I was level 18.
Now I came across a Dragon there....thats the only thing which I could remember...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> So some how I delayed the Crestwood map and its missions and by the time I reached there I was level 18.
> Now I came across a Dragon there....thats the only thing which I could remember...



Why you had a hangover while playing that area.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> There are plus and minus if you compare it with Skyrim. I can point it out since I have played like 500hrs or more of skyrim way back.
> 
> *Plus*:
> --Companions interaction is deep. Sometimes hilarious, sometimes dark humor and sometime simple caring thoughts.
> ...



Minus

Point 1. Wrong. My inventory is 90. You can upgrade it. You could say a stash would be helpful. True that, would appreciate much.
Point 2.   kinda Inconsequential if you care about the shear amount and quality of loot you expect after killing a dragon, there are far too many spells than in skyrim which smokes any spell and its effectiveness in comparison ( although there should be no comparison).

Skyrim lacks unity. Too open, straying too much from main mission, ends up in a boring grind, which makes the player almost "fk the main quest"  I'm walking my line kinda of feeling. 

Skyrim tops This version of Dragon Age with  discernibly more number of Armor loots and what I just found out, a maddening lack of LONGSWORDS!!!! WTF bioware? I mean I have specially put hours in this game to craft the most vicious weapons the bloody game can offer and there is no decent schematics for a Longsword!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Why you had a hangover while playing that area.


Arey I meant I took too much time in getting there, so I was over leveled for the enemies there including the dragon 


sam_738844 said:


> Minus
> 
> Point 1. Wrong. My inventory is 90. You can upgrade it. You could say a stash would be helpful. True that, would appreciate much.
> Point 2.   kinda Inconsequential if you care about the shear amount and quality of loot you expect after killing a dragon, there are far too many spells than in skyrim which smokes any spell and its effectiveness in comparison ( although there should be no comparison).
> ...



Oh yea, I forgot the perks in Inquisition section.
2nd point is kinda personal preference. To my likelihood, there is no spell I have came across in RPG games which gives the same feeling as Fus Ro Dah 

Agreed on quality of loot. Most of the items feel repetitive. Even the unique armor section reeks of same smell as Rare section.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 10, 2015)

I neeeed schematics...

- - - Updated - - -

killed the Norhern Hunter...had to admit with Knight Enchanter its really easy....I killed it in one go even with full stock of potions....


----------



## Alok (Jan 18, 2015)

Finally started as two handed human. This game seems more inclined towards Skyrim rather than DA:O.    Controller support is welcome but tactical view using controller is feels bad when fighting monsters taller than 3 meter.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 19, 2015)

Killed 8 Dragons. Got one for my own to command.


----------



## Alok (Jan 20, 2015)

Paused two handed character for now. For the first time in series I started as a rouge .  Both archer and dual wielder are cool. Moving while shooting arrows is fair deal.
One thing I'll say that even after playing two hours I haven't used tactical cam a single time except tutorial. It might be due to game being easy as far now. 
And Leliana doesn't feels like what she was.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tactical cam will come handy later on. As for me am taking on another dragon tonight


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 21, 2015)

How to kill a dragon as a mage
Lesson 101
Get knight enchanter. Get fade shield and spirit blade. Get rejuvenating barrier. And you are invincible.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> How to kill a dragon as a mage
> Lesson 101
> Get knight enchanter. Get fade shield and spirit blade. Get rejuvenating barrier. And you are invincible.



Yep. Allows you to solo. But its boring and time-consuming.

Final chapter unfolding. 10/10 Dragon's Killed. I'm now a master dragon slayer. Got Caliban, the coolest long sword in the game.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice. Me sweeping each and every area before proceeding


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2015)

Completed Main Story



Spoiler



The ending is meh!? wtf all i have done so far for inquisition is worth shite.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 22, 2015)

Cool , How long was it ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Cool , How long was it ?



Where to check the game hours?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 22, 2015)

Create a save. It will show. Am clocking 65 as of now


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Create a save. It will show. Am clocking 65 as of now



oh that. 77.52


----------



## iittopper (Jan 23, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> oh that. 77.52



I am asking for main story . I heard that its only 8-9 hours long as compare to DA Origin which took me around 30 hour to complete main story and another 18 hour for side quest .


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 24, 2015)

Arey main story i don't know.. I have clocked 68 hrs and not completed 75% even. Even exploring is fun

- - - Updated - - -

Man The hissing wastes is big, sorry huge....exploring is taking a hell lot of time


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I was roaming around emprise De Leon like just another day. Then I see two dragons flying in the sky. I thought cool! Let's go dragon hunting. The frost dragon was a joke. After my merry victory I went further and FML, there was another dragon. Retreated resupplied and returned to kill it. Started going further and god damn it there was another one waiting. What the hell the devs were smoking?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2015)

Is this game worth buying just for its single player campaign?Some reviewers have claimed that some of the quests that players will have to undertake in the game are rather boring and repetitive-can anyone comment on the accuracy of such claims?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 29, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Is this game worth buying just for its single player campaign?Some reviewers have claimed that some of the quests that players will have to undertake in the game are rather boring and repetitive-can anyone comment on the accuracy of such claims?


Simply no. The game is interesting at very least


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 29, 2015)

will i need an always on internet connection to play it or can i run it in offline mode?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 29, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Is this game worth buying just for its single player campaign?Some reviewers have claimed that some of the quests that players will have to undertake in the game are rather boring and repetitive-can anyone comment on the accuracy of such claims?



Game reviewer claim another thing which many of us miss, that the reviews are instinctive to some extent, you may or may not like a quest, the person next  to you can spend hours on it, you can never know the reward that awaits the completion of a quest, which in fact, I found totally cool and important, a 3 hour seemingly boring quests giving me the best armor schematics in the game? hell yeah totally worth it! As a matter of fact i now welcome the quests the DA I, since the most boring quest is like 100 times more interesting than the most important quest in some RPG's i played in last 2 years.


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2015)

encountered frostback dragon. I'm level 6 and obvious things happened.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 7, 2015)

Offtopic: [couldn't find Origins thread]

I've played and finished Origins [darn, that was great] and 



Spoiler



I lived after slaying the Archdemon because Morrigan gave an offer I couldn't refuse.  And I started Witch Hunt and completed it [I've a crush on her, so went with her through the mirror].


 And, started Awakening right after that.

Now, I saw that the proper way of playing is completing Awakening after finishing Origins and continuing with other DLCs, Golems and lastly Witch Hunt. Is my save bonkers now?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Offtopic: [couldn't find Origins thread]
> 
> I've played and finished Origins [darn, that was great] and
> 
> ...



Nah...You can continue playing. But you won't be able to import the warden from your Witch Hunt DLC. You'll have to import the DAO Warden. Thats all. And BTW you'll get a really really costly weapon, just sell it. It would be like 700+ gold.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Nah...You can continue playing. But you won't be able to import the warden from your Witch Hunt DLC. You'll have to import the DAO Warden. Thats all. And BTW you'll get a really really costly weapon, just sell it. It would be like 700+ gold.




Witch Hunt DLC doesn't matter to the story in DA2 at all?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Witch Hunt DLC doesn't matter to the story in DA2 at all?



No it doesn't.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Witch Hunt DLC doesn't matter to the story in DA2 at all?



When you start up DA2, man you are about to witness disappointment


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

News Dragon Age: Inquisition: Dragon Age: Inquisition 'Jaws of Hakkon' DLC coming first to Xbox One and PC


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2015)

I completed the game, all dragons killed.. Also, i have been using my own worldstate and this happened 


Spoiler



KEIRAN ! 1st game protagonist warden's son !!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I completed the game, all dragons killed.. Also, i have been using my own worldstate and this happened



You bought the game ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2015)

there's a DA: Keep editor out already ^


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Dragon Age III : Inquisition is confusing and hard to play...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Dragon Age III : Inquisition is confusing and hard to play...



Lol no way, thats bs Sunil


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2015)

Dat pun xD


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Lol no way, thats bs Sunil



lol  may be he's playing it on hard which can be "pun"ishing


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Lol no way, thats bs Sunil



rofl that pun


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 29, 2015)

Not ofr DA : I

ok can anyone help me with playing DA : O? I tried it but is it but is it just clicking and clicking and more clicking? I've never played something like this  the closest thing i played was Kingdom Of Alamur Reckoning and Diablo II


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Not ofr DA : I
> 
> ok can anyone help me with playing DA : O? I tried it but is it but is it just clicking and clicking and more clicking? I've never played something like this  the closest thing i played was Kingdom Of Alamur Reckoning and Diablo II



Welcome to Pseudo Turn based combat, young grasshopper


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Not ofr DA : I
> 
> ok can anyone help me with playing DA : O? I tried it but is it but is it just clicking and clicking and more clicking? I've never played something like this  the closest thing i played was Kingdom Of Alamur Reckoning and Diablo II



why clicking so much ?: just use keyboard hotkeys for spells


----------



## iittopper (Mar 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Not ofr DA : I
> 
> ok can anyone help me with playing DA : O? I tried it but is it but is it just clicking and clicking and more clicking? I've never played something like this  the closest thing i played was Kingdom Of Alamur Reckoning and Diablo II




Which class are you playing ? Also there will be plenty of section in the game where you will have to just walk talk with NPC and move around .


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kid play as a mage. Dump everything in magic (a little in willpower and a little in constitution). Enjoy the fireworks


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Welcome to Pseudo Turn based combat, young grasshopper







Alok said:


> why clicking so much ?: just use keyboard hotkeys for spells



i dont even have any spells :l i just  started  



iittopper said:


> Which class are you playing ? Also there will be plenty of section in the game where you will have to just walk talk with NPC and move around .



Human Warrior. should I have chosen  another?

also whats the of pausing the game ib between ?

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Kid play as a mage. Dump everything in magic (a little in willpower and a little in constitution). Enjoy the fireworks



will try


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] Human warrior is best main class for DA:O IMO. Just play and you'll get it soon. BTW I don't get how do you need to click like diablo 2 in DAO  Can you explain ?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 29, 2015)

Alok said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] Human warrior is best main class for DA:O IMO. Just play and you'll get it soon. BTW I don't get how do you need to click like diablo 2 in DAO  Can you explain ?


to move  my whole party i have to use mouse  and while moving  you need to click on doors  too i am new to this  genre so maybe thats why i think that :l i'll try playing again..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Not ofr DA : I
> 
> ok can anyone help me with playing DA : O? I tried it but is it but is it just clicking and clicking and more clicking? I've never played something like this  the closest thing i played was Kingdom Of Alamur Reckoning and Diablo II



You actually don't have to click at all. You can just zoom in and then just mover around with WSAD, it will be weird at first but once you get hang of it, it will be a walk in the park. Also assign KB shortcuts for spells and abilities. By default they are 1-0 IIRC. Pause before each combat and think what you can do best because one bad move can easily cost you the fight.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> You actually don't have to click at all. You can just zoom in and then just mover around with WSAD, it will be weird at first but once you get hang of it, it will be a walk in the park. Also assign KB shortcuts for spells and abilities. By default they are 1-0 IIRC. Pause before each combat and think what you can do best because one bad move can easily cost you the fight.



THIS. [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] I thing you are only using eagle eye camera thats why you comparing it to diablo. Zoom it with mouse wheel and then play with ease.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> to move  my whole party i have to use mouse  and while moving  you need to click on doors  too i am new to this  genre so maybe thats why i think that :l i'll try playing again..



Wrong. You just have to control one character from your party, Just pick anyone and others will follow, or did you commanded them to halt ?? That way they will only move with command for each of them separately.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> to move  my whole party i have to use mouse  and while moving  you need to click on doors  too i am new to this  genre so maybe thats why i think that :l i'll try playing again..



This is not the way to play it bro. Zoom in and select onlt one character then move it with WASD and party will move along with you.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

I think that he'll be surprised if I tell him that I have clocked 1000+ hrs in DAO.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I think that he'll be surprised if I tell him that I have clocked 1000+ hrs in DAO.



I played it many times with different characters but now that much  you are insane


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Indeed I am....Thats why I can tell him about just anything related to this game. There is not a single rock left un-turned by me in this game.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 30, 2015)

i'll start  it again and configure the controls this time. ans looks like they were in halt :l

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for all the help


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> i'll start  it again and configure the controls this time. ans looks like they were in halt :l
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> thanks for all the help



Sure. Also you can revive the good ol DAO thread if you have questions from that game.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 30, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Sure. Also you can revive the good ol DAO thread if you have questions from that game.



couldn't find a DAO thread :l


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> couldn't find a DAO thread :l



Here
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/133022-dragon-age-origins.html


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Here
> *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/133022-dragon-age-origins.html



thanks  looks like digit's SE needs to be improved


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 1, 2015)

digit's SE is really really crap


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2015)

Damn, I had paused this game for a good two months now. Got done playing DAO. Just saw TLotR series and had a great urge to play this. Now, I need someone to help me import the save from DAO, 'cause I made a VERY big choice and I'd like that in DAI. Help please? Alok?


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Damn, I had paused this game for a good two months now. Got done playing DAO. Just saw TLotR series and had a great urge to play this. Now, I need someone to help me import the save from DAO, 'cause I made a VERY big choice and I'd like that in DAI. Help please? Alok?



yes 

what character you want ? I will upload save files.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Damn, I had paused this game for a good two months now. Got done playing DAO. Just saw TLotR series and had a great urge to play this. Now, I need someone to help me import the save from DAO, 'cause I made a VERY big choice and I'd like that in DAI. Help please? Alok?



contact me on steam


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> contact me on steam



thanks from my side as well. I could have taken more time.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> thanks from my side as well. I could have taken more time.



No, thanks from my side to you, you originally helped me, remember


----------



## Alok (May 15, 2015)

Oh yes . Stormfrost warrior class


----------

